# Received pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese?



## Ayazid

I was always curious if there is any kind of prestige or received pronunciation or dialect in Brazilian Portuguese, since because of its waste extense the pronunciation in various regions higly differs. I was a little surprised when I noticed that even such singers like Gilberto Gil, Ivete Sangalo or Daniela Mercury retain pronunciation of their native Bahia and regularly pronunciate syllable-final l like u (alma - auma, salto - sauto, Brasil - Brasiu, internacional - intehnacionau), syllable-final r like h or don´t pronunciate it all (especially in the ends of words, amor - amó, trabalhador - trabalhadó, chegar - chegá, porque - pohque), don´t pronunciated syllable-final s (vamos - vamo) etc. It seems for me that these features (probably caused by African linguistic influence due to the slave-trade) are not considered to be unappropriate or vulgar in Brazil as it would be for example in Latin American Spanish where some of these features exist too. These features are typical for spoken language in Nordeste, Minas Gerais and Rio de Janeiro but still not universal But still, I guess that there must be at least something similar to prefered or the most neutral pronunciation for use in media. I think it could be Paulistano pronunciation but of course I can´t say it for sure. I think it can´t be Carioca pronunciation because of its lisp, neither "hillbilly" Caipira pronunciation of Paulista and Mineiro interior, Nordestino from states like Pernambuco or Paraíba because of non-palatalised pronunciation of di and ti which probably sounds odd to the majority of Brazilians, neither spanish influenced Gaúcho one. Paulistanno seems to be the best candidate due to importance of this region but who knows. Do Brazilian teachers teach the children in schools to pronunciate their language "correctly" or focus only on written language?


----------



## Vanda

> I think it could be Paulistano pronunciation but of course I can´t say it for sure.


 
Ayazid you are soooo wrong! 
There´s not - officially - such thing as Received pronunciation in here. There's a tone considered "pattern" for the midia, considered neutral. Paulistas, cariocas, mineiros and all other regions people in the media try to follow this one. When they speak out of this context they kind of return to their own regionalist accent.

By TV influence, carioca is the accent TV artists most prefer. And graças a Deus, os artistas baianos don't feel like having to fake their accents.  



> Do Brazilian teachers teach the children in schools to pronunciate their language "correctly" or focus only on written language?


 
Never, teachers teach the way they speak from North to South. It has nothing to do with states because even inside the states there are a lot of differences in pronunciation.


----------



## Ayazid

Vanda said:


> Ayazid you are soooo wrong!
> There´s not - officially - such thing as Received pronunciation in here. There's a tone considered "pattern" for the midia, considered neutral. Paulistas, cariocas, mineiros and all other regions people in the media try to follow this one. When they speak out of this context they kind of return to their own regionalist accent.


 
What are typical features of this neutral accent as for the pronunciation?




> By TV influence, carioca is the accent TV artists most prefer. And graças a Deus, os artistas baianos don't feel like having to fake their accents.


 
Do Brazilian artists imitate also typical Carioca lisp (those sh sh sh sounds) or just another features of pronunciation? And what are these features?



> Never, teachers teach the way they speak from North to South. It has nothing to do with states because even inside the states there are a lot of differences in pronunciation.


 
So the word nordestino can be pronounced like:

1) nohdeshtchinu

2) nordeshtinu

3) nordestinu

4) nohdestchinu

5) nordestchinu

6) nohdeshtinu


And realmente like:

1) heaumentchi

2) heaumenti

3) healmentchi

4) healmenti

5) realmentchi

6) realmenti

7) reaumentchi

8) realmenti

And all these variants are considered to be "correct" and acceptable!


----------



## Vanda

> What are typical features of this neutral accent as for the pronunciation?


 
Well, I have to think about it. Better I'll try founding a video to illustrate.
I can say no sh carioca, no r paulista, just to begin with.



> Do Brazilian artists imitate also typical Carioca lisp (those sh sh sh sounds) or just another features of pronunciation? And what are these features?


 
Yes, they do. All the sh sounds they can imagine of, besides the carioca slang. 



> And all these variants are considered to be "correct" and acceptable!


 
All of them are correct and acceptable within their "habitat". There's not such a thing as "more correct" or "less correct" referring to accents.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito interessante estes "posts". Primeiro por perceber as dúvidas de um estrangeiro (muito pertinentes) e as explicações de uma brasileira (mineira), que foram muito justas.
Como carioca, escutei certa vez que o único Estado que não possui sotaque (acento) é, pasmem, justamente, os habitantes da CIDADE do Rio de Janeiro (cariocas). A explicação é derivada de que como a capital do Brasil foi por muitos anos seguidos (a que durou mais tempo até hoje) a cidade do Rio e que os nossos colonizadores foram os portugueses, que falam o "s" como "sh" o "r" como "rr" (como em carrta, usando a garganta ao invés da língua), esta cidade é, na verdade, sem sotaque, ou seja, qualquer outro tipo diferente de se falar é que seria considerado um sotaque (fora do padrão estabelecido). Será ? é uma teoria ....

Escutei que o português mais bem falado no Brasil é o português falado no Estado do Maranhão, mas não por causa do sotaque e sim pelas formas gramaticais perfeitas do povo de lá. Eles jamais diriam tu quer (errado - muitos cariocas, gaúchos, paulistas, etc. fazem isso), dizem tu queres (correto). E os mineiros (que legal ...), os do interior, costumam dizer "isso tá certim, ou bonitim (ao invés de certinho ou binitinho). É até engraçadim .... he he

Gostei muito de ter participado e ter aprendido com vocês.
Valeu !


----------



## Vanda

> na verdade, sem sotaque, ou seja, qualquer outro tipo diferente de se falar é que seria considerado um sotaque (fora do padrão estabelecido). Será ? é uma teoria ....


 

Ricardo, more than being a theory I consider it a _bairrismo._ Actually as Rio was somehow considered the "cultural" city in the country till recently it is a convention that the carioca accent is /would be the pattern. 
I'll research a little more about that. Nascentes (I think) has some research on the area.

Oba! Found a sample. Pay attention to the journalist accent and the woman being interviewed. The interviewed's accent is from a Northeast person. Attention she has a stammering problem, just focus on her accent rather than what she is saying.


----------



## Lems

Ricardo Tavares said:


> (...) Eles jamais diriam tu quer (errado - muitos cariocas, gaúchos, paulistas, etc. fazem isso), dizem tu queres (correto). (...)


Esta sua informação é incorreta, Ricardo! Paulistas *nunca *dizem tu quer. Aliás, com raríssimas excessões (como na cidade de Santos) não usam o tu e sim você.

Lems
___________________
O nervo ótico transmite idéias luminosas ao cérebro.
(_Pérola de estudante_)


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Ayazid.  This topic is interesting because I used to talk to a Brazilian guy online and he said that when learning  Brazilian Portuguese, there are two choices of prestige: the Carioca accent, and the Paulistano accent.  I remember asking him about the northeast accent, and he replied "Infelizmente, esse sotaque não tem muito prestígio social."  Does everyone agree with this?





Ayazid said:


> I was a little surprised when I noticed that even such singers like Gilberto Gil, Ivete Sangalo or Daniela Mercury retain pronunciation of their native Bahia and regularly pronunciate syllable-final l like u (alma - auma, salto - sauto, Brasil - Brasiu, internacional - intehnacionau), syllable-final r like h or don´t pronunciate it all (especially in the ends of words, amor - amó, trabalhador - trabalhadó, chegar - chegá, porque - pohque), don´t pronunciated syllable-final s (vamos - vamo) etc. It seems for me that these features (probably caused by African linguistic influence due to the slave-trade) are not considered to be unappropriate or vulgar in Brazil…


From my experience in listening to different accents in Brazil, (mostly from tv programs), the majority of Brazilians follow the pronunciation as you described it above, even Paulistanos (except for your description of “final syllable r”).  A person who pronounces the “r” in “porta” one way doesn’t always pronounce the “r” the same way when saying “fazer” or “chegar.”  It is my observation that most Brazilians do not pronounce the “r” at the ends of words.


Ayazid said:


> Do Brazilian artists imitate also typical Carioca lisp (those sh sh sh sounds) or just another features of pronunciation? And what are these features?


 Elaborating on what Vanda has already said, some actors and actresses from other states change their accent because they move to Rio.  That’s where the biggest tv network in Brazil, Rede Globo, is based.  It produces the most popular and best-quality novelas on tv.  There’s an article that talks about how some actors had to neutralize their accent when starting in tv.  You can read it here.


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> There's a tone considered "pattern" for the midia, considered neutral.


Wouldn't this be considered in some way the prestigious accent?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:


> Oba! Found a sample. Pay attention to the journalist accent and the woman being interviewed. The interviewed's accent is from a Northeast person. Attention she has a stammering problem, just focus on her accent rather than what she is saying.


This is a little off-topic, but for those who are wondering why the lady being interviewed is stuttering, it's because of her earpiece.  She was hearing her own voice with a delay, and she didn't know how to speak with it in.  There's an article that talks about it here.  Apparently, this video became popular and circulated around the internet...coitada.


----------



## Vanda

> the Carioca accent, and the Paulistano accent. I remember asking him about the northeast accent, and he replied "Infelizmente, esse sotaque não tem muito prestígio social." Does everyone agree with this?


 
Chris, this is new for me: that the paulistano's accent is considered prestigious.  On the contrary. Maybe your friend was paulistano and said so... For the rest of Brazil paulistano and paulista - they don't know the differences in it - are the same. 
And on the Northeast accent, that's the common ground, as you have said, but all of this because of social influence. Till very recently only carioca would be prestigious. Graças a Deus the baianos are changing this and slowly people are opening their minds for such a thing. I hate this kind of thing: "my country/ my state/ my accent/ my car/ my house is better than yours". For me it is the colonized bashing syndrome!



> Wouldn't this be considered in some way the prestigious accent?


Yes, because of TV influence. Anyway just some people who are ashamed of their own accent would imitate that - here I don't include artists, midia people and the like. 

BTW, that video was first gently shown to me by Chris.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Vanda said:
			
		

> Chris, this is new for me: that the paulistano's accent is considered prestigious.  On the contrary. Maybe your friend was paulistano and said so...


Oh..okay.  Actually, he was Carioca.   I guess he was referring to foreigners learning Brazilian Portuguese.  Well, according to him, he said that São Paulo was the cultural, economic, and business center of Brazil…and about the Carioca accent, he talked about Globo’s presence in the media.  From reading what was said earlier, I guess Rio is considered more cultural than São Paulo.



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> For the rest of Brazil paulistano and paulista - they don't know the differences in it - are the same.


Technically, a “paulistano” is someone from the city of São Paulo and “paulista” from the state of São Paulo. Right? Or is it the other way around?


			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> I hate this kind of thing: "my country/ my state/ my accent/ my car/ my house is better than yours". For me it is the colonized bashing syndrome!


I agree.  The same thing happens here too.  There is still some prejudice against certain accents of the south.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Just to tell you people, I'm doing this research about the accent spoken in Porto Alegre. When it's done, I'll upload it to my Yahoo's Briefcase and then I'll give the link to those who are interested on it to take a look. 

And about the accents, I feel sorry for those who want to learn only one accent. The best thing to do is picking up one. Just wonder where is your favorite place in Brazil. My Hungarian friend is learning Portuguese and everything I teach her is from my accent, the _Gaúcho_ one, since she said she loved Porto Alegre (from pictures) and our culture seems to be very interesting, in her opinion. However, the book she studies teaches the _Carioca_ accent. One funny thing is that some _Gaúchos _(at least the ones I know) hate the _Carioca_ accent (and I have to say it kinda irritates me because of that /x/). But that's just me, don't kill me for that!

And Vanda, _Mineiro_'s accent is really _engraçadim_


----------



## Chriszinho85

ronanpoirier said:


> Just to tell you people, I'm doing this research about the accent spoken in Porto Alegre. When it's done, I'll upload it to my Yahoo's Briefcase and then I'll give the link to those who are interested on it to take a look.


Cool.  I'm sure a lot of us here will be interested to take a look at your research.





			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> One funny thing is that some _Gaúchos _(at least the ones I know) hate the _Carioca_ accent (and I have to say it kinda irritates me because of that /x/). But that's just me, don't kill me for that!


Haha... I don't think Gaúchos are the only ones who feel that way.  I remember reading in some forum where people were talking about the most annoying Brazilian accent, and a lot of people said the Carioca one...lol  They said that the /x/ sound for "s" was irritating too.  I chose to learn the Carioca accent because I fell in love with Rio because it is a beautiful city and because I personally like the accent.  I've only had very little opportunities to speak Portuguese, and I'm reluctant to "chiar" all of my "s" for that very reason.  Do the majority of other Brazilians think that the Carioca accent is annoying?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> They said that the /x/ sound for "s" was irritating too.



I was actually talking about the /x/ (from IPA). They way they pronounce the initial R and RR. That is annoying. The "chiação" is part of other accents and in Portugal it's very common too. And that's kinda funny, but it's not annyoing.


----------



## Chriszinho85

ronanpoirier said:


> I was actually talking about the /x/ (from IPA). They way they pronounce the initial R and RR. That is annoying. The "chiação" is part of other accents and in Portugal it's very common too. And that's kinda funny, but it's not annyoing.


Ahh..I see. I thought you were talking about the pronunciation of "x" like in "xingar."   So I guess some people find that aspect of the Carioca accent irritating and also the pronunciation of  initial "r" and "rr."


----------



## Ayazid

As for the Carioca accent, I don´t like much its lisp, but I think that pronounciation of especially final syllable "r" like that /h/, /x/ sound (like ch in Czech or Scottish - Loch Ness) is better than complete elimination, how it is normal in Nordestino and Mineiro pronunciation, at least for better intelligibility. When I am reading Portuguese text or am trying to speak I usually prefere Brazilian pronunciation in its Paulista and Sulista variant: so I say reserva like heserva and correr - coher, ok, but porque just like porque and not pohque and amor like amor and not amó or amóh. I consider such pronunciation to be highly colloquial and somehow deviated (not in bad sense, I just don´t consider it to be nice). It´s interesting that in modern European Portuguese pronunciation there is a pronunciation of the opening r and -rr- (alveolar trill) similar to that of Carioca like a voiceless velar fricative /x/.


----------



## Vanda

> Do the majority of other Brazilians think that the Carioca accent is annoying


 
Maybe. I know Minas do. 


> so I say reserva like heserva and correr - coher, ok, but porque just like porque and not pohque and amor like amor and not amó or amóh


 
Well, aside for those mixing Italian, German and other European languages' accent all Brazilian say so.

Ronan, esta mineirinha here has the fluminense accent because my hometown is in that speaking area. And for those who think Minas Gerais has *one *accent I have to disappoint you. Minas has at least 4 accents. Those from my region have the fluminense accent - without that annoying sh sound , those from Triângulo have a mix of paulistas' from the border and goianos', those from North have the baiano's accent. I think it was left the heart of Minas to speak mineiro's accent as it is known!



> in modern European Portuguese pronunciation there is a pronunciation of the opening r and -rr- (alveolar trill) similar to that of Carioca like a voiceless velar fricative /x/.


Wouldn't that be the other way around? Where do the cariocas got their accent from?


----------



## Ayazid

Vanda said:


> Well, aside for those mixing Italian, German and other European languages' accent all Brazilian say so.


 
Well, Nordestinos, Mineiros and Cariocas usually do, but in São Paulo and Sul it´s not a rule at all. Of course their pronunciation is influenced by languages of immigrants who settled in this area (Italian, German, Spanish and European Portuguese from 19th and 20th century), alike the pronunciation of Northern Brazilians is influenced by languages of Africans and Indigenos. So yes, the majority of Brazilians (like 70 - 75%) probably say pohque and amó instead of porque and amor. But as you said there is not standard and everybody is free to choose the variant which he likes more. As I said I like the pronunciation common in São Paulo, Sul and Portugal and not Nordestino, Mineiro and Carioca variants. So not cahnavau but carnaval or carnavał, not potenciau but potencial or potenciał



> Wouldn't that be the other way around? Where do the cariocas got their accent from?


 
Yes, it´s quite possible. It needs further research.


----------



## Vanda

So, my answer about the carioca chiamento is that they got it from the Portuguese. The earlier Portuguese settled in Rio and the subsequent generations of Portuguese coming to Brasil continued this tradition. Rio is where the Portuguese accent had its way.
Have you ever been to Brasil?


----------



## Ayazid

No, I haven´t, but I would like to visit your beautiful country once. I should add that half of my family is lusophone so I feel even stronger connection with Brasileiros. I listen to plenty of Brazilian music, I also sometimes watch to Brazilian TV stations but I am only beginner in Portuguese because I grew up in the Czech republic.


----------



## Ayazid

Check this article:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttural_R#Portuguese



> It may also be silent in final stressed syllables (mostly in Brazil and some African countries). The first two pronunciations are used in Rio de Janeiro State, Espírito Santo State, northern and northeastern states, while the alveolar trill is prevalent in the south.


 
Audio-samples of pronunciation in various parts of Brazil, Portugal and Galicia:

http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=15


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Well, I'll try here to give my opinion using my poor English:
1. Carioca'a accent came, as Vanda well said before, from the Portuguese people who came to Brazil, principally to Rio, the Capital for the largiet period of time till now, and set the the pattern (please, see that it's not a bairrismo, but a fact);

2. All other Brazilian regions, the north, northeast, Central-West, the "s" sound is exactly the same of the carioca's accent (sh). The Santos city, which is São Paulo State by the way, pronounces the 's' lihe "sh" sound as well (the people living by the port).

3. From São State down to South people got the immigrant accent from europa (italian, german, etc.) and the "s" sound and the "r" sound became the way these european speak.

Particullary, I don't have problems hearing any different accent, I find them quite funny and interesting. I also think that every country has different accents, depending on the region, due to the influence of the regions it belongs).
Thanx.


----------



## Ayazid

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Well, I'll try here to give my opinion using my poor English:
> 1. Carioca'a accent came, as Vanda well said before, from the Portuguese people who came to Brazil, principally to Rio, the Capital for the largiet period of time till now, and set the the pattern (please, see that it's not a bairrismo, but a fact);
> 
> 2. All other Brazilian regions, the north, northeast, Central-West, the "s" sound is exactly the same of the carioca's accent (sh). The Santos city, which is São Paulo State by the way, pronounces the 's' lihe "sh" sound as well (the people living by the port).
> 
> 3. From São State down to South people got the immigrant accent from europa (italian, german, etc.) and the "s" sound and the "r" sound became the way these european speak.
> 
> Particullary, I don't have problems hearing any different accent, I find them quite funny and interesting. I also think that every country has different accents, depending on the region, due to the influence of the regions it belongs).
> Thanx.


 
Oi Ricardo

I think I must disagree in one thing: I don´t think that most of Nordestinos and Mineiros pronunciate the s in the same manner as Cariocas. The real situation is probably like this (I think you would agree with me):

Os escravos

1) 
Carioca pronunciation:

"uz ishkravush


2) 
Paulista & sulista pronunciation:

uz iskravus


3)
Nordestino & Mineiro pronunciation:

uz ishkravus


I think that final-syllable "s" is not pronunciated like "sh" in Northeastern and Northern regions, except when it occurs immediately before another consonant, so estrelas = eshtrelas. Am I right?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Yeah .... Now reading this, I have to agree with you.... the sh sound is only in the middle of the word the Nordestinos do, and not when it is in its end. 
I have to confess thar I've never noticed it.

Congrats !!


----------



## ronanpoirier

I've heard Portuguese people speaking like that, the "sh" sound only in the middle of the word.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Well, we cariocas (from Rio de Janeiro) speak the 'sh' sound even when the 's' is in the end of the word ... like bananash instead of bananas.
It's true.


----------



## Limão

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ... os portugueses, que falam o "s" como "sh" o "r" como "rr" (como em carrta, usando a garganta ao invés da língua)...
> 
> Perdoe-me Ricardo, por aqui também há muitos sotaques diferentes, apesar do tamanho pequeno, mas dizer que os portugueses (todos os portugueses) falam "s" como "sh" e "r" como "rr" é uma tremeeenda generalização. Falam efectivamente assim (ashim) nalguns ponto do interior norte, mas "carrta" não sei mesmo onde. Abraços,


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro Limão (e demais),

A sua primeira frase corrobora com a "teoria" que eu havia lançado quando disse que o sotaque dos cariocas (nativos da cidade do Rio de Janeiro) falavam como os portugeses (nativos do país Portugal), nossos colonizadores e que, por isso, passou a ser o "padrão" do português-brasileiro (sh, carrta - com a garganta, poish poish, etc.). As regiões que falassem (falam) diferente deste padrão é que teriam (têm) o tal de sotaque. Algumas pessoas não gostaram. Até entendo, pois um texto não consegue colocar nuanças de tom de voz, o que pode ser interpretado defirentemente da intensão do autor do texto.

Agora, quanto à sua segunda frase (ou parágrafo), que diz:
Perdoe-me Ricardo, por aqui também há muitos sotaques diferentes, apesar do tamanho pequeno, mas dizer que os portugueses (todos os portugueses) falam "s" como "sh" e "r" como "rr" é uma tremeeenda generalização. Falam efectivamente assim (ashim) nalguns ponto do interior norte, mas "carrta" não sei mesmo onde.".

Note que eu me referia aos CARIOCAS (BRASILEIROS) e não aos portugueses de Portugal, mesmo porque eu não tenho cabedal para saber como a "coisa" funciona por essas latitudes.

Outro abraço.


----------



## jazyk

É ridículo dizer que os cariocas não têm sotaque e todos os demais têm.  Na verdade todo mundo tem sotaque.  Sotaque é a melodia que cada um, dependendo da região e de muitos outros fatores, dá à fala.  Ninguém escapa a ele.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alguns dias atrás estava no ônibus e um garoto carioca estava atrás de mim e conversando ao telefone. Todo mundo olhando para trás com cara de quem queria matar o coitado pelo seu sotaque (confesso que também não agüentava mais) mas acabei achando curioso que o chiar dele não era como nosso "ch" e sim como "s´" do polonês. Algum fundamento?


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> A sua primeira frase corrobora com a "teoria" que eu havia lançado quando disse que o sotaque dos cariocas (nativos da cidade do Rio de Janeiro) falavam como os portugeses (nativos do país Portugal), nossos colonizadores e que, por isso, passou a ser o "padrão" do português-brasileiro (sh, carrta - com a garganta, poish poish, etc.).


Ricardo, eu acho que o Limão não entendeu bem o que você tinha escrito. No entanto, tenho de dizer que, se é verdade que aqui em Portugal pronunciamos (quase todos nós) o "s" como "sh" no final das sílabas, já não pronunciamos o "r" como "rr" no final das sílabas (nunca!) Pronunciamos o segundo "r" de "Ricardo" como os paulistas.


----------



## Limão

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ... Note que eu me referia aos CARIOCAS (BRASILEIROS) e não aos portugueses de Portugal, mesmo porque eu não tenho cabedal para saber como a "coisa" funciona por essas latitudes...


 
Compreendido, Ricardo. Posso apenas confirmar que por aqui também se chia bem o "s" final (poish, poish!), característica que é muito notada por falantes de outras línguas. Curiosamente, sendo falante com pronúncia do chamado português-padrão europeu (eixo Lisboa-Coimbra), nas minhas viagens anteriores ao Brasil (Recife, Baía, Rio) sempre me perguntaram se eu era... gaúcho (bom!, na verdade, uma outra vez se era... chileno, o que me deixou verdadeiramente espantado). Abraços,


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Chileno ??? ha ha ha. Essa é boa !!
Mas, diga-me uma coisa mais: vocês por aí não falam o "r" com a garganta, quando ele está no meio da palavra, tipo "carrta" ? ou vocês falam o "r" como nesta palavra-exemplo com a língua passando no início do céu da boca (feito os da capital de São Paulo) ? Fiquei realmente curioso agora ...

Mudando um pouquinho de assunto, tenho outra curiosidade que me leva à pergunta número 2:
Em comparação com o modo de falar dos brasileiros, os portugueses têm a tendência de "comer" as vogais das palavras. Você concorda ? Exemplos:
a) Para falar Belém, acho que vocês falam "Blém"
2) Telefone -> Tlefone.
Olha, por favor, não vão se zangar hein, pois aqui não vai nenhuma crítica ou deboche, mas apenas uma legítima curiosidade lingüística.
Abração.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Mas, diga-me uma coisa mais: vocês por aí não falam o "r" com a garganta, quando ele está no meio da palavra, tipo "carrta" ? ou vocês falam o "r" como nesta palavra-exemplo com a língua passando no início do céu da boca (feito os da capital de São Paulo) ? Fiquei realmente curioso agora ...


Não. Como lhe disse acima, não pronunciamos o "r" como os cariocas em final de sílaba.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Mudando um pouquinho de assunto, tenho outra curiosidade que me leva à pergunta número 2:
> Em comparação com o modo de falar dos brasileiros, os portugueses têm a tendência de "comer" as vogais das palavras. Você concorda ? Exemplos:
> a) Para falar Belém, acho que vocês falam "Blém"
> 2) Telefone -> Tlefone.
> Olha, por favor, não vão se zangar hein, pois aqui não vai nenhuma crítica ou deboche, mas apenas uma legítima curiosidade lingüística.


Isso acontece praticamente só com a vogal "e" em sílabas átonas.
Quando pronunciamos as palavras lentamente, o "e" não é mudo (mas não se pronuncia como no Brasil). Mas quando falamos rapidamente quase não se dá por ele. Não lhe sei dizer se deixamos completamente de pronunciá-lo, ou se fica algum "restinho" sonoro pouco perceptível. Só um linguista saberia responder a isso.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Hey! Agora que foi mencionado... acho que então o sotaque mais próximo ao português de Portugal no Brasil é o do norte de Florianópolis em Santa Catarina. Acho que só mudaria o "rítmo" das pronúncias. Mas quanto às letras, tudo igual. (Talvez, excetuando-se o NH) 

E aqui em Porto Alegre, nós comemos vogais também, quando a vogal está numa sílaba após a sílaba tônica e é seguida por um "r' ou "l" em outra sílaba:
"sílaba tônica" + "consoante + vogal"  + "R ou L + vogal (igual a vogal anterior)"
Chácara = Chácra
Mas não consigo pensar em outros exemplos agora.
E no caso de termos isto:
"sílaba tônica" + "consoante + vogal"  + "R ou L + vogal (diferente da vogal anterior)"
A vogal parece quase que "engolida":
Âmbito = Âmbtu (sem colocar "i" após o B)
Sem contar que vogais finais não-tonicas também são "engolidas" quando a próxima palavra inicia por vogal


----------



## Outsider

Assim? 

carga de água = carga d'água
fora de horas = fora d'horas
sempre a andar = sempr'andar


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Não. Como lhe disse acima, não pronunciamos o "r" como os cariocas em final de sílaba.
> 
> 
> Mas, o "r" na palavra carta não está no final, mas no meio. Neste caso, como vocês pronunciam ?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ronanpoirier said:


> Hey! Agora que foi mencionado... acho que então o sotaque mais próximo ao português de Portugal no Brasil é o do norte de Florianópolis em Santa Catarina. Acho que só mudaria o "rítmo" das pronúncias. Mas quanto às letras, tudo igual. (Talvez, excetuando-se o NH)
> 
> E aqui em Porto Alegre, nós comemos vogais também, quando a vogal está numa sílaba após a sílaba tônica e é seguida por um "r' ou "l" em outra sílaba:
> "sílaba tônica" + "consoante + vogal"  + "R ou L + vogal (igual a vogal anterior)"
> Chácara = Chácra
> Mas não consigo pensar em outros exemplos agora.
> E no caso de termos isto:
> "sílaba tônica" + "consoante + vogal"  + "R ou L + vogal (diferente da vogal anterior)"
> A vogal parece quase que "engolida":
> Âmbito = Âmbtu (sem colocar "i" após o B)
> Sem contar que vogais finais não-tonicas também são "engolidas" quando a próxima palavra inicia por vogal



Que interessante.... então, vocês gaúchos falam abóbra, ao invés de abóbora ? máscra, em vez de máscara ? muito estranho ...


----------



## Outsider

RicardoTavares said:


> Mas, o "r" na palavra carta não está no final, mas no meio. Neste caso, como vocês pronunciam ?


Não está no fim da palavra, mas está no fim de uma sílaba: _car-ta_.

Nós usamos o mesmo "r" em "carta" e "caro".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ok Outsider. Eu pensava que vocês falassem carta como se fala macarrão, como nós os cariocas fazemos. Obrigado..... assim a tal teoria vai por água abaixo ...hehe


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a sua teoria é válida no que se refere à pronúncia de s/z/x em final de sílaba. Mas o "r" é outra história.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Now you made me wonder .... então de onde será que veio essa nossa pronúncia do "r" com a garganta ? qual teria sido a influência que nos fez falar assim ? ??    Alguma idéia ?


----------



## Outsider

Nenhuma. Tudo o que sei é que a pronúncia do "r" é bastante instável em várias línguas da Europa e Médio Oriente. A Wikipedia tem uma página sobre isto.

Com o recente acréscimo da imigração de brasileiros para Portugal, ouvem-se com frequência nordestinos falar por aqui. Eu acho encantadora a maneira como pronunciam o "r" à inglesa.


----------



## Limão

O Outsider já disse tudo sobre o modo como "comemos" algumas vogais, com a pressa de falar. Mas nem sempre é assim, dizemos "tlefone" e "Blém" mas abrimos todas as vogais em telemóvel (= celular). Quando estive no Brasil e ouvia no "shoping" aquela voz no altofalante chamando "Rosineide Santos (p.exemplo), pôr favôr, cum-pá-rê-çá..." sempre me parecia que a palavra nunca mais acabava e que a moça não mais ia chegar. É outro ritmo a falar, mais pausado. Essa do chileno foi verdade, mas acho que o fulano, o cara, tinha mau ouvido. Abraços,


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Limão said:


> O Outsider já disse tudo sobre o modo como "comemos" algumas vogais, com a pressa de falar. Mas nem sempre é assim, dizemos "tlefone" e "Blém" mas abrimos todas as vogais em telemóvel (= celular). Quando estive no Brasil e ouvia no "shoping" aquela voz no altofalante chamando "Rosineide Santos (p.exemplo), pôr favôr, cum-pá-rê-çá..." sempre me parecia que a palavra nunca mais acabava e que a moça não mais ia chegar. É outro ritmo a falar, mais pausado. Essa do chileno foi verdade, mas acho que o fulano, o cara, tinha mau ouvido. Abraços,



Ai, ai.... ha ha ha LOL. Esta está ótima !!!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Now you made me wonder .... então de onde será que veio essa nossa pronúncia do "r" com a garganta ? qual teria sido a influência que nos fez falar assim ? ??    Alguma idéia ?


Será que a influência veio dos franceses?  Eu li que os franceses foram os primeiros a estabelecer um povoado permanente no Rio. Depois, foram expulsos pelos portugueses.  Será que os cariocas daquela época adotaram a pronúncia do “r” francês e ao passar do tempo, se transformou na atual pronúncia de hoje?  Mas os cariocas não são os únicos que pronunciam o “r” com a garganta, então eu não sei...lol  Agora eu fiquei curioso também...


----------



## Lusitania

Recentemente frequentei um workshop de reciclagem do português com especialistas aqui em Lisboa. O que eles dizem é que em cada país de língua portuguesa existe um português padrão que nem sempre poderá ser considerado como sendo o gramaticalmente mais correcto. por exemplo, em Portugal seria o português de lisboa. Contudo, fala-se mais correctamente o Português no norte do país. 
Eles também nos disseram que se escrevermos português do brasil em Portugal (devido não só à grande presença de brasileiros mas também porque cada vez mais se vendem livros e musica brasileira) não pode ser considerado errado porque a gramática de português é descritiva e não normativa (como já foi) para abarcar toda a diversidade linguistica do mundo lusófono.

Um abraço a todos e a todas


----------



## Outsider

Limão said:


> Mas nem sempre é assim, dizemos "tlefone" e "Blém" mas abrimos todas as vogais em telemóvel (= celular).


Eu conheci pessoas que diziam "tilfone". 



Chriszinho85 said:


> Será que a influência veio dos franceses?  Eu li que os franceses foram os primeiros a estabelecer um povoado permanente no Rio. Depois, foram expulsos pelos portugueses.  Será que os cariocas daquela época adotaram a pronúncia do “r” francês e ao passar do tempo, se transformou na atual pronúncia de hoje?  Mas os cariocas não são os únicos que pronunciam o “r” com a garganta, então eu não sei...lol  Agora eu fiquei curioso também...


Só que a pronúncia do "r" também mudou no francês, nos últimos séculos. Antes, pronunciava-se como em espanhol e italiano. Ainda se fala assim no Sul de França.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Chriszinho85 said:


> Mas os cariocas não são os únicos que pronunciam o “r” com a garganta, então eu não sei...lol  Agora eu fiquei curioso também...



Chris,
Quais são os outros Estados do Brasil em que se fala o "r" com a garganta, além do Rio de Janeiro ? Pará ? Sinceramente, não me recordo bem ...


----------



## Lusitania

. "Eu pensava que vocês falassem carta como se fala macarrão, como nós os cariocas fazemos." 

Mas em determinados zonas sim! Por exemplo em setúbal, costa azul, margem sul. Aí as pessoas carregam nos erres. "Vou sairrr parrrra casa do meu irrrrmão" esteja ele em que sílaba estiver.

E sei que pelo menos os ch são bem diferentes do Brasil porque os brasileiros que conheci estão a pedir: "Diz chá" e depois acharam muito engraçado  

Um abraço


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Lusitania said:


> . "Eu pensava que vocês falassem carta como se fala macarrão, como nós os cariocas fazemos."
> 
> Mas em determinados zonas sim! Por exemplo em setúbal, costa azul, margem sul. Aí as pessoas carregam nos erres. "Vou sairrr parrrra casa do meu irrrrmão" esteja ele em que sílaba estiver.



AHÁ !! Então, depois dessa, a tal teoria ainda estaria válida !!!


----------



## jazyk

> E sei que pelo menos os ch são bem diferentes do Brasil porque os brasileiros que conheci estão a pedir: "Diz chá" e depois acharam muito engraçado


Sempre pensei que fosse o mesmo som, tanto aqui quanto aí, pelo menos baseado no que tenho ouvido na RTP e na SIC.  Será que há algum dialeto em Portugal que o pronuncia à espanhola? Ouvi dizer que no Brasil existe esse fenômeno, mas nunca o encontrei na prática e não saberia dizer a que região(ões) se circuscreve.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Desculpem-me, mas não sei se estou compreendendo (a compreender) bem o que vocês estão "falando". Será que a pronúncia de Portugal para a palavra "Diz" (Dish) e "chá" (shá) é diferente do Brasil ?
Por aqui, entendo que nas duas palavras o som é o mesmo ... aí não ?


----------



## Lusitania

Pois não sei Ricardo, parece que é diferente, estes brasileiros com quem estive eram do Rio e de Brasília e estavamos a falar de diferenças. Parece que o nosso ch é diferente. Eles pelo menos acharam. Quando digo Diz e chá, o ch e z são diferentes, ch é mais aberto parece-me.

O português é também de diferente de norte a sul. No norte é mais parecido com o galego no sul por exemplo falam mais no gerundio como no Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

Lusitânia,
Não sei se a entendi correctamente: a diferença de pronúncia a que se refere ocorre apenas na região de Setúbal, certo? Nesse caso, poderia descrever essa diferença?
No que toca à minha região (sul do Alentejo) eu não consigo detectar nenhuma diferença significativa entre o nosso "ch" e aquele que ouvimos dos falantes brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> . "Eu pensava que vocês falassem carta como se fala macarrão, como nós os cariocas fazemos."
> 
> Mas em determinados zonas sim! Por exemplo em setúbal, costa azul, margem sul. Aí as pessoas carregam nos erres. "Vou sairrr parrrra casa do meu irrrrmão" esteja ele em que sílaba estiver.


Tenho de discogdag, Lusitania. A pgonúncia de Setúbal não é nada paguecida com a fala caguioca. 

Além disso, não apaguece só no final das sílabas.


----------



## Lusitania

A diferença de pronúncia do r ocorre em setúbal, mas certamente que não se pode dizer que uma pessoa em Faro tem a mesma pronúncia que uma de Beja, Lisboa, Coimbra ou Porto. São todas diferentes, até a forma de falar. Não é por acaso que muitas vezes passam reportagens nos Açores e poem legendas. 
Em relação ao ch pois a mim disseram-me os brasileiros que sim, foi num encontro luso-brasileiro onde se encontravam pessoas de várias partes de Portugal e Brasil. Um dos meus colegas brasileiros tinha ido visitar a família a Faro e constatou a diferença quando percorreu o Alentejo e o Algarve. Depois a questão do ch surgiu daí. Também eu não tinha reparado na diferença, penso que eles notarão mais que nós. Talvez porque temos tantas novelas e programas brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpem-me, mas não sei se estou compreendendo (a compreender) bem o que vocês estão "falando". Será que a pronúncia de Portugal para a palavra "Diz" (Dish) e "chá" (shá) é diferente do Brasil ?
> Por aqui, entendo que nas duas palavras o som é o mesmo ... aí não ?


Eu também diria que é o mesmo som, quando se faz a comparação com a fala do Rio. Mas, quem sabe, pode haver alguma pequena diferença...


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider,
Essa demonstração foi muito engraçada!!


----------



## Lusitania

[/Tenho de discogdag, Lusitania. A pgonúncia de Setúbal não é nada paguecida com a fala caguioca.]

exagtamente, ega isso gue eu gueria dizerrr, mas não a compaguei com a pronuncia caguioca que não é nada assim


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caramaba !!! quando eu disse "r" pronunciado com a garganta jamais poderia imaginar que seria substituído pelo 'g' !!   Parece pronúncia de pessoas que têm a língua presa ....

Se é assim, então, novamente a tal teoria do sotaque carioca cai por água abaixo de novo...  
Abraço.


----------



## Outsider

É só numa região muito pequena que se fala assim. E eu suspeito que o som que eles realmente usam não é exactamente um [g], embora ande lá perto. Mas ainda há não muito tempo tivemos um ministro que pgonunciava os eggues desta maneiga.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Que interessante.... então, vocês gaúchos falam abóbra, ao invés de abóbora ?  máscra, em vez de máscara ?  muito estranho ...


 
Na verdade pronunciamos “abóbora” mas o “o” é praticamente imperceptível. Não seria pronunciado se a palavra fosse "abóbara" ou "abóboro" pois então as vogais seriam iguais.


E alguém não tem nada a dizer sobre o sotaque do norte de Florianópolis? Eles chiam e tem o r como do italiano ou espanhol.

E no nordeste eles "arranham" o r do final da sílaba. Mas soa-me mais como /h/. Não /x/.


----------



## Lusitania

Olá a todos e a todas,
Ontem estive a falar com duas amigas minhas um do Rio e outra de Curitiba. A do Rio que vive cá há 6 anos. Eu não noto que a pronúncia delas tenha mudado mas elas dizem que quando voltam ao Brasil algumas pessoas têm até dificuldades em entendê-las. Na verdade, penso que deve ser um pouco como nós com os emigrantes portugueses. 
Em portugal elas dizem que muitas vezes os brasileiros que encontram perguntam "você conhece o brasil?" devido ao facto de a pronúncia delas ser tão diferente.
Elas dizem que a pronúncia do ch é diferente e que o r carioca também não tem a ver com o r aqui.
No caso da pronuncia do (r/g) o (g) deve ser lido quase como o g espanhol que parece ser pronunciado como meio (r) e (g). 
Como o outsider diz é próprio daquela região mas também já encontrei pessoas em outras zonas do país que falam assim. Possivelmente será algum problema na articulação de algumas letras (não me lembro como dizemos isto...)
Um abraço


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:
			
		

> Só que a pronúncia do "r" também mudou no francês, nos últimos séculos. Antes, pronunciava-se como em espanhol e italiano. Ainda se fala assim no Sul de França.


Ahh..que interessante.  Eu não sabia disso.


			
				Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Chris,
> Quais são os outros Estados do Brasil em que se fala o "r" com a garganta, além do Rio de Janeiro ? Pará ? Sinceramente, não me recordo bem ...


Oi Ricardo.  Eu ia mencionar os nordestinos e os mineiros mas depois de ler o post do Ronan, me dei conta do fato que o “r” pronunciado por eles é mais aspirado.


----------



## Limão

Claro que os brasileiros em Portugal vão aproximando a sua pronúncia à nossa - veja-se o caso gritante de Deco, o jogador luso-brasileiro da nossa equipa nacional de futebol -, tal como os portugueses vão adquirindo a brasileira, após algum tempo no Brasil. Acho que só não acontece aos surdos.


----------



## Outsider

A propósito:


Outsider said:


> Com o recente acréscimo da imigração de brasileiros para Portugal, ouvem-se com frequência nordestinos falar por aqui. Eu acho encantadora a maneira como pronunciam o "r" à inglesa.


Acho que me enganei aqui, e devia ter dito "caipiras".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

aahhh bom !!!


----------



## Chadner

Interessantíssimo esse topico! 

Posso só dar a minha opinião com relação à pronuncia de portugues Brasileiro mais "correta"?

Eu tinha um professor no cursinho que apresentou uma tese sobre a deterioração da cultura nas megalópoles; com tanta imigração e inchação cultural pessoas de, literalmente, toda parte do mundo morando num só lugar, faz com que qualquer tipo de costume ou tradição especial da região seja colocada em segundo plano. Por exemplo, itu é a cidade das coisas grandes, embu do artesanato, piracicaba da pamonha e por aí vai. São Paulo, com suas dezenas de milhões de habitantes, é a cidade de que? De tudo! Tudo e de todos. Num lugar onde convivem paulistas do interior, nordestinos, mineiros, sulistas e cariocas e mais gente de origem italiana, portuguesa, etc etc etc, É muito dificil citar qualquer tipo de cultura ou tradição estritamente paulist*ana. *Tirando a pizza e os engarrafamentos,eu diria que não há nada que seja somente característico da cidade de São Paulo... 

Nem o sotaque. Na falta de uma opção melhor, pode-se dizer que o português falado na cidade de São Paulo é o com menos sotaque, justamente pois provém de uma região de intensa mistura cultural. Não é, nem de longe, o mais correto, mas é o com menos sotaque. 

Será?


----------



## Chadner

Ah, eu entendo por sotaque Paulistano a seguinte pronuncia -

a palavra - *ESTUDAR* - é pronunciada -  Istudá(r) com o "r" quase imperceptível porém feito com a lingua e o "s" paulista, tipo em "fast"

que eu entendo serem o R e o S mais brasileiros e normais possíveis... 

no interior de são paulo se fala IstudaR, com o r carregado beeeem americano, tipo "cargo", "rice" 

e no rio é o contrário, totalmente na garganta "ae merhhhhhmão!", o que não tem nada de português de portugal. 

como disseram antes - caro, carta, catar - o R é o mesmo som nos três em são paulo, já no rio seria - caro, cahta, catah - esse H representa o r gutural.

O que eu não entendo e não gosto muito é do jeito como os cariocas inventam letras tipo em - Doze - carioca fala - Douze... Ou as vezes matam letras - Rio de Janeiro - as vezes é falado - Ríí di Janiero

Mas devo afirmar que um pouco de R gutural é aceitável na mídia como sendo um portugues generico e até sofisticado.


----------



## Chadner

Um problema que o sotaque paulistANO e o carioca têm é o som de Ti e Di, 

em boa parte do país se fala Ti e Di, mas nas duas capitais e região se fala  TCHI e DJI... Honestamente não sei porque

Na verdade que lugares falam assim? Sei que Sorocaba é a rainha do Tiago e Diego, em Minas inteira também se fala assim? E outras regiões?

Esse é um problema sério quando se ensina inglês para pessoas aqui da capital, demora muito para pegar a pronúncia correta de palavras tipo "Tea" não é TCHÍ nem Tí é quase um TSí... 

Qual professor de inglês nunca foi chamado de *TCHÍTCHER?!*


----------



## MarcB

Tambem o fenomeno paulistano de evitar o plural.. dois pastel.


----------



## Lusitania

I've just been reading on wikipedia about portuguese language and there you can also listen the diferent sounds either in several portuguese regions or in other portuguese speaking countries. It's quite interesting. Give it a look. Just search for "língua portuguesa" on wikipedia.


----------



## Vanda

And also in our resources: http://www.1destinyproductions.com/brazilportuguese.php
(Brazilian and Portuguese speakers)

People in general never remember taking a look at.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Chadner said:


> Ah, eu entendo por sotaque Paulistano a seguinte pronuncia -
> 
> a palavra - *ESTUDAR* - é pronunciada -  Istudá(r) com o "r" quase imperceptível porém feito com a lingua e o "s" paulista, tipo em "fast"
> 
> que eu entendo serem o R e o S mais brasileiros e normais possíveis...
> 
> no interior de são paulo se fala IstudaR, com o r carregado beeeem americano, tipo "cargo", "rice"
> 
> e no rio é o contrário, totalmente na garganta "ae merhhhhhmão!", o que não tem nada de português de portugal.
> 
> como disseram antes - caro, carta, catar - o R é o mesmo som nos três em são paulo, já no rio seria - caro, cahta, catah - esse H representa o r gutural.
> 
> O que eu não entendo e não gosto muito é do jeito como os cariocas inventam letras tipo em - Doze - carioca fala - Douze... Ou as vezes matam letras - Rio de Janeiro - as vezes é falado - Ríí di Janiero
> 
> Mas devo afirmar que um pouco de R gutural é aceitável na mídia como sendo um portugues generico e até sofisticado.



Muito divertidas as suas colocações e sobretudo os seus exemplos !! Ri muito !! Mas, você há de admitir que os paulistas (os da capital) também costumam inventar muitas coisas ... veja este exemplo: apartameiiinto, choveiindo .... é ou não é horrível, meu irhmão ? E não me diga que vocês falam "mesmo" e os cariocas falam merhmo... pois na verdade o que vocês falam é "mezmo", e não mesmo como em casca ....  

Note que o meu tom é para fomentar a brincadeira, pois adoro os paulistas ... até porque a minha esposa é de SP.
Abraço.


----------



## jazyk

> pois na verdade o que vocês falam é "mezmo", e não mesmo como em casca ....


Claro que a pronúncia é mezmo, e não há nada de errado nisso.  M é uma consoante sonora e faz-se necessário que o s anterior seja sonoro para que ambas sejam sonoras (uma surda e uma sonora é difícil de pronunciar). Isso acontece na maioria das línguas. Veja também que nenhum carioca pronunciaria meshmo, e sim mejmo em um discurso um pouquinho mais elevado.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal pronuncia-se "mejmo".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal pronuncia-se "mejmo".



Hummm.... Esta colocação de Alentugano está novamente dando suporte a tal teoria de que o modo de falar dos cariocas provém dos Portugueses, nosos "legítimos" colonizadores, balizando a idéia de que somente os demais Estados brasileiros é que têm sotaque, pois estariam fora do "padrão".


----------



## Lusitania

É mais mejmo que mezmo, concordo com o alentugano, mas se forem à wikipedia e ouvirem os sons, em cada parte do país existe um sotaque diferente e por vezes as palavras pronunciam-se de forma diferente.

Um abraço!


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal pronuncia-se "mejmo".


Na maior parte do país, sem dúvida, mas não sei se será assim em _todo_ o Portugal...


----------



## Lusitania

sim, alguma malta também diz "mêmo" ou "même".


----------



## Outsider

Isso é linguagem coloquial. 
Eu estava a pensar nas pessoas do Minho e Trás-os-Montes, que pronunciam o "s" de uma maneira especial.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Eu estava a pensar nas pessoas do Minho e Trás-os-Montes, que pronunciam o "s" de uma maneira especial.



Outsider,
Poderia especificar como os de Trás-os-Montes pronunciam o "s" ? Acho que os descendentes do lado do meu pai vieram dessa região (não tenho muita certeza).
Grato.


----------



## Lusitania

penxo que é maix axim xenhor.  mas o outsider explicará melhor que eu de certeza.

Um abraço


----------



## Outsider

Quanta paciência é que tem para fonética...? 

Eu gostava de ter uma gravação do nosso político Carlos Carvalhas para lhe mostrar. Ele não é do Minho nem de Trás-os-Montes, mas pronuncia os esses à maneira típica do extremo Norte.

Encontrei aqui um discurso antigo dele. Eis um excerto:

_Mas o Primeiro Ministro, o seu Governo e o PS, em vez de inventarem novos ciclos para uma política velha, sacudirem culpas e responsabilidades e se entreterem com pequenas cosméticas, fariam bem em ouvir e atender a e*z*i*z*ência funda e forte que vem da realidade nacional e a reclamação clara que vem pela nossa voz de que é tempo, e mais que tempo, de mudar de política._

E mais ou menos como ele o pronunciaria (o sotaque dele já está um pouco contaminado pelo de Lisboa):

_Ma*z* o Primeiro Mini*ss*tro, o seu Governo e o PS, em ve*zz* de inventarem novo*ss* ciclo*ss* para uma política velha, sacudirem culpa*z* e re*ss*ponsabilidade*ss* e se entreterem com pequena*ss* co*z*mética*ss*, fariam bem em ouvir e atender a exigência funda e forte que vem da realidade nacional e a reclamação clara que vem pela nossa vo*zz* de que é tempo, e mai*ss* que tempo, de mudar de política._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Desculpe-me Outsider, mas não entendi muito bem ... às vezes ele fala o "s" usando como se fosse "z" ? 
E o tal "x" que nos comentou a Lusitana (penxei que voxê foxe axim). Afinal, não seria mais para o som do "sh" ? cashca, poish poish ? 
Desculpem-me pela insistência no tema, mas realmente este tema sempre me fascinou, não sei bem por que ...


----------



## Lusitania

Pelas minhas férias no norte e pelas pessoas que conheço sempre achei que as pessoas do minho e trás-os-montes, falavam mais com x como os galegos. Bom, nada como ir à wikipédia e ouvir.
Eze zenhor a falar é demaiz


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me Outsider, mas não entendi muito bem ... às vezes ele fala o "s" usando como se fosse "z" ?


Umas vezes "s", outras "z" -- ou seja, à maneira paulista (certo?...)

Mas, como você e a Lusitana bem notaram, há uma diferença. Na verdade, o "s" deles não é exactamente igual ao nosso; é como que _assobiado_ (a língua toca na base dos dentes superiores). Para quem é de fora, pode parecer um "x", mas foneticamente é um tipo de "s". Aqui chamam-lhe "s beirão", e creio que é aquele que as pessoas associam ao típico espanhol peninsular.

Neste sítio, pode ouvir os dois tipos de "s". As gravações não são das melhores, mas também tem imagem e uma descrição. Escolham "espanhol", e depois "fricativas". O nosso "s" vem escrito [s] na secção de espanhol; o "s beirão" tem um diacrítico por baixo.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider,

O link é óptimo para o espanhol. Penso que o s do norte é mesmo assim, se bem que dizem que o minhoto é diferente do transmontano. Não noto a diferença geralmente, mas a Universidade de Lisboa fez um estudo de linguistica para o Instituto Camões e estão diferenciadas as duas províncias.


----------



## Outsider

Pois, eu tenho tentado não complicar. 
No sítio do Instituto Camões, encontram o artigo _Nova proposta de classificação dos dialectos Galego-portugueses_, de Lindley Cintra, com informações mais pormenorizadas. Já está um pouco velhinho, mas é um clássico da dialectologia do português.


----------



## Chadner

Mas ricardo e camaradas lusitanos, que pensam da minha tese de que São Paulo não tem sotaque, justamente porque é um lugar de intensa mistura cultural?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Chadner said:


> Mas ricardo e camaradas lusitanos, que pensam da minha tese de que São Paulo não tem sotaque, justamente porque é um lugar de intensa mistura cultural?



Amigo Chadner,
Pensei que se havia esclarecido esse tema após ter exemplificado as expressões que somente em São Paulo sabem usar, tipo:
Não estou eiiinteiiindeiiindo ; apartameiiindo, etc. Se apenas estes exemplos não denotam firmemente a presença de sotaque, então ....
Depois disso, a nossa amiga Lusitana nos disse que lá em Portugal (pelo menos em grande parte do país) se diz mejmo, tal qual os cariocas fazem, ao invés de mezmo. Assim, estas e as outras razões já amplamente divulgadas vêm a confirmar que o Rio é o lugar com ausência de sotaque no Brasil, e os demais Estados, que falam diferente dos cariocas, é que têm (agora se isso é vantagem ou não, não me pergunte, ok ? ...)  
Este assunto é um pouco "bobinho" se levarmos para o lado de bairrismo, mas focando a história e os fatos, talvez seja interessante esgotarmos o tema para sabermos as nossas próprias origens.
Abraço


----------



## Chadner

Nada de bairrismo, 

Ah, sim, agente fala "meu" e "perdeiiiindo", mas gaucho fala "perdeendo" e soa igualmente com sotaque. 

Talvez tenha me expressado errado - é obvio que aqui se fala com "sotaque", quero dizer que, por falta de uma identidade paulistana cultural e linguistica (se é que existe isso) o sotaque paulistano pode se dizer como sendo o "brasileiro" ?

Assim como, o nova iorquino é considerado o ingles americano, o lisboeta é o portugues de portugal... Será?

...

Num tem nada de bobinho nem de bairrismo nessa... Indiferente do fato de que os Ingleses falam "pretty low" _prítí lau, _os americanos falam _príri lou _, dificilmente você verá uma região americana que fale ingles da ingalterra.  então a sua necessidade de ver qual região se assemelha mais ao portugues de Portugal para ver qual é a "recieved pronunciation of brazilian portuguese" é infundada. 

Eu não sou paulistano, na verdade sou estrangeiro, mas vejo como o portugues falado em São Paulo, sem os erros básicos da periferia, como sendo a pronuncia ideal para um aprendiz da língua, até porque é a variante com o maior número de falantes, outro ponto a se abordar.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Amigo Chadner,
Sua nova teoria não deixa de ser também bastante interessante, ao considerarmos a enorme quantidade de imigrantes na Grande Metrópolis. Vou pensar (seriamente) a respeito.
Afinal e se for possível informar, onde você nasceu ? 
Para um estrangeiro, você escreve realmente muito bem (exceto o "agente" que você escreveu, que deveria ter sido "a gente", pois "agente" (junto) é para "agente secreto").
Abração.


----------



## Chadner

Sou israelense, mas fui alfabetizado aqui... Esse foi um erro honesto mesmo hehehehe

Quis dizer que não tenho necessariamente trato afetivo ou partidário com nenhuma região em especial. Só honestamente acho que esse sotaque é o que menos causa estranheza ao redor do Brasil e o mais comumente falado pelo mundo... Minha opinião...


----------



## Outsider

Chadner said:


> Talvez tenha me expressado errado - é obvio que aqui se fala com "sotaque", quero dizer que, por falta de uma identidade paulistana cultural e linguistica (se é que existe isso) o sotaque paulistano pode se dizer como sendo o "brasileiro" ?
> 
> Assim como, o nova iorquino é considerado o ingles americano, o lisboeta é o portugues de portugal... Será?


Só uma pequena nota, ligeiramente _off-topic_. O sotaque típico de Nova Iorque não é de modo algum considerado neutro pelos americanos. O chamado "General American" (tivemos um tópico acerca dele) baseia-se na fala do Midwest, ou seja, do centro-Norte dos E.U.A., mas os nova-iorquinos têm um sotaque muito distintivo. 

Em minha opinião, procurar um sotaque padrão não faz sentido na maioria das circunstâncias. Só quem vai dar aulas a estrangeiros é que pode precisar de ter um padrão.


----------



## Lusitania

Chadner said:


> Mas ricardo e camaradas lusitanos, que pensam da minha tese de que São Paulo não tem sotaque, justamente porque é um lugar de intensa mistura cultural?


 

Não sei, sempre tive a ideia que falam com um sotaque a puxar para o italiano ou 'tou tonta?


----------



## Vanda

Well, want to hear a sample of the pure _nordestino _accent?(Brasil) Have fun! The subject is the relate of Jehu and Jezebel from the Bible told in the nordestino vocabulary and typical expressions. É delicioso!


----------



## Outsider

Muito obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

Temos que agradecer ao Brusr que me ensinou como fazer o download. 
Dá para notar algumas pronúncias discutidas e rediscutidas por aqui. Exemplo: Félipe que em outras regiões é pronunciado _Filipe _ou _Fêlipe_, e se não me engano, na passagem sobre os cães, ele diz : e aqueles cães lá, tudo morrendo de fome _mêmo_...Ah! observem também o_ mulé _ ao invés de mulher.

Ó xente, é delicioso este sotaque. Porreta!

_Mais um detalhe: ele mistura relatos de Jeú e de Felipe e o eunuco._


----------



## brusr

Vanda, desculpe, mas eu achei esse sotaque meio artificial.Tem coisas muito estranhas:"rarriegua", "moirrés", "rrisrraelitas".Ficou parecendo que alguém estava parodiando o sotaque, e não que fosse alguém que possuisse esse sotaque.Veja o arquivo que vou postar a seguir (uma banda chamada cordel do fogo encantado, de pernambuco - acho, até, que são do interior, de uma cidade chamada arco-verde-, declamando "Jesus no Xadrez") e compare com o o sample de sotaque nordestino que vc publicou e diga se o meu comentário não faz sentido.

Aí o link (copiem e colem no browser, pq o forum não me deixa postar, ainda, links): media.putfile.com/Jesus-no-Xadrez

PS:Só para ressaltar, no NE, o sotaque não é o mesmo - nem na própria Bahia o é.Aqui, o modo de falar em uma parte do interior se assemelha a de pernambuco, já salvador tem um jeito totalmente de falar.Ainda há outras cidades com um sotaque diferente do de Salvador, mas que tb é diferente daquele estereotipo de sotaque nordestino (que é de pernambuco, ceará, paraíba).

PS:Mesmo entre Pernambuco, Ceará, Alagoas etc. os sotaques têm peculiaridades significativas, mas o sudeste acaba, por veze, achando que todo mundo, ali, fala igual.


PS3:Ouçam o link, pq o texto que ele declama, mesmo que vc não se interesse pelo sotaque, é muito legal.Depois eu vou publicar outro poema que eles declamam, que é mais legal ainda (pelo menos pra mim, hehehe).

PS4:Não li todos os posts, por isso, se eu tiver repetido algo que já foi dito, simplesmente ignorem.

PS5:Não precisa agradecer não Vanda.Foi um prazer ajudar.

T+...


----------



## Ayazid

Vanda said:


> Well, want to hear a sample of the pure _nordestino _accent?(Brasil) Have fun! The subject is the relate of Jehu and Jezebel from the Bible told in the nordestino vocabulary and typical expressions. É delicioso!


 

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk it sounds very funny, but strange in the same moment. It practically doesn´t sound like Portuguese, neither Brazilian or European, rather like some different language. I presume the guy must be exaggerating his way of speech or something. Is he Nordestino or from some other part of Brazil and just making fun from Nordestino way of speech? It´s possible to write down what is he saying in order to confront it with real pronounciation, because I can´t understand it all?!


----------



## brusr

" Is he Nordestino or from some other part of Brazil and just making fun from Nordestino way of speech?"

It sound very strange to me either, and I'm from NE.I think is someone making fun of the nordestino accent.Listen to the following file - a band from Pernambuco, "declaiming" (is that right?) a poem called "Jesus no Xadrez" (which means, "Jesus in Jail") and compare (copy and paste into your browser):

media.putfile.com/Jesus-no-Xadrez


----------



## Ayazid

brusr said:


> Aí o link (copiem e colem no browser, pq o forum não me deixa postar, ainda, links): media.putfile.com/Jesus-no-Xadrez


 
Well, that sounds more natural, but I can´t still understand it at all. Maybe because I am just principiante in Portuguese  But I think that Nordestino dialect is probably not the easiest to understand for non-native speaker. Could anybody post some links with examples of speech from various parts of Brazil. I am especially interested in sotaques from Sul and the way how they are influenced by languages of European immigrants who settled in this area (Italians, Germans, Portuguese, Poles, Spaniards ...).


----------



## Ayazid

Since Nordeste region is a place of the earliest Portuguese colonisation and intensive mixing with indigenous people and African slaves, it would be interesting to examine how are local dialects influenced by them and also to what degree they conserve features of European Portuguese from 16th and 17th century. Recently I talked on msn with one guy from Aracaju in Sergipe who told me that Nordestinos speak better than people in the rest of country. He meant the fact that in Nordeste (except Bahia) ti and di are not palatalised to tchi and dji as it is in the bigger part of Brazil. On the other hand I remember one discussion on this forum where one Gaúcho from Porto Alegre stated the same thing (non-palatalised pronunciation) about sotaques from interior of Rio Grande do Sul and attributed it to the influence of Spanish (language of neighbours) and Italian (the biggest immigrant contingent to Rio Grande do Sul came from Italy), which both preserved original pronunciation.


----------



## Vanda

For my ears, the nordestino sample (the first one) sounds pretty much like that of our nordestinos commediants like Tom C, for example, and some others we are used to listen to on TV. The second one, for my ears, sounds more like a person who has somehow already lost a bit of his accent. A matter of perception from different regions, maybe!? Let's see what other Brazilians from  Southeast and South have to say about it.


----------



## brusr

"But I think that Nordestino dialect is probably not the easiest to understand for non-native speaker."

Well, the things is that the accent from NE is very "strong" (I think the one from here and the accent from Rio Grande do Sul, are the "strongest" in Brasil), this is naturally a barrier, plus the fact that coloquial speech is hard to understand (even for native speakers) it's not strange the fact of you not understanding every thing.

Here, the text of my link:



> o tempo em que as estradas eram poucas no sertão
> Tangerinos e boiadas cruzavam a região entre volante e cangaço
> Quando a lei era do braço do jagunço pau mandando do coronel invasor
> Dava-se no interior esse caso inusitado


 
A transcrição completa aqui. 


PS1:If you didn't undertand any word, just tell us, and we try to explain.

PS2:You said that you are interested in accents from south, because of its influence from European immigration, but the way that nordestinos talk have a relation to the "netherland" (how do you call who born in netherlands?) ocupation in the XVII century.


----------



## Ayazid

Some notes about the sotaque of the declaiming guy:

1) ti and di are not palatalised to tchi and dji

2) final /r/ is never pronounced

3) final /l/ is pronounced like /u/

4) syllable final /r/ (like in sertão) is pronouced like /h/

5) he tends to elide /o/ in words like Pilatos (Pilats) or mal-tratos (mal-trats) and -e in grande (grand) etc. like in European Portuguese

6) opening /r/ is pronounced like /h/

7) syllable final /s/ is pronounced like sh /š/ (Bastião,Justino,das dores) 

8) after stressed vowels before /s/ he inserts /i/ sound (Jesus -> Jesuis, Caífaz -> Caífaiz)


----------



## Vanda

Well, I can't stop laughing at both samples. I_ looove_ this _nordestino _accent! 
Just a reminder for foreigners: The transcription for the last one is not standard Pt, but an adaptation of the language spoken in some regions from the Northeast big region!


----------



## brusr

wLater I will post a pagode song from here (Salvador, Bahia), so you guys be able to get in touch with the "major" (iis that right?) accent and coloquial speech here in salvador.

The way people is talking here nowadays is very, very, singular.Examples:

Ouviu (from the verb ouvir) sometimes we just say "viu" (and there is people who say, from this "viu", *vu*)
Venha (vir) is v~ea (nasal in the E, I can't rigth as we say)
Nenhum is "nium"
Coréia (or any word wit the "eia") is Coréa
Está em algum lugar ---> Tá nin algum lugar




And goes on...


----------



## Ayazid

I don´t know why but the language of first sample sounds like some Scandinavian language to me


----------



## CronoC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Chris,
> Quais são os outros Estados do Brasil em que se fala o "r" com a garganta, além do Rio de Janeiro ? Pará ? Sinceramente, não me recordo bem ...




Minha mãe é de Recife, e ela fala o R com a garganta. E como já tive lá várias vezes muitas pessoas falam assim. Em Vitória-ES também, é dito aqui que Vitória tem um sultaque neutro.


----------



## Vanda

Em Minas, na minha região. Eu falo assim.


----------



## Makumbera

Eu detesto os sotaques do nordeste, pra mim cada um é mais feio que o outro. 
Prefiro os sotaques do sul e sudeste brasileiro, são mais bonitos, mais claros, MUITO MAIS FONÉTICOS e mais prestigiados.

Ayazid, eu te aconselho a aprender os do Sul e do Sudeste. =)

Gente, os sotaques do sul e sudeste têm mais prestígio do que os do Nordeste sim. Como é que alguém ainda duvida disso?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Makumbera said:


> Eu detesto os sotaques do nordeste, pra mim cada um é mais feio que o outro.
> Prefiro os sotaques do sul e sudeste brasileiro, são mais bonitos, mais claros, MUITO MAIS FONÉTICOS e mais prestigiados.
> 
> Ayazid, eu te aconselho a aprender os do Sul e do Sudeste. =)
> 
> Gente, os sotaques do sul e sudeste têm mais prestígio do que os do Nordeste sim. Como é que alguém ainda duvida disso?


 
Sim, concordo que há um suposto "prestígio" com relação aos sotaques do Nordeste. Mas isso não ocorre porque é mais bonito ou mais correto, mas simplesmente por uma questão de preconceito. Eu sou do Rio de Janeiro, e não tenho nada contra o sotaque nordestino nem o considero pior ou melhor do que o meu. Acho, sim, muitas vezes, bastante engraçado, ainda mais por causa de algumas palavras que apenas os nordestinos usam. Mas não acho que seja um sotaque "marginalizado", que deva ser preterido em relação aos demais.

***

Sobre o sotaque carioca, que discutiram nas páginas anteriores:

Não sabia que havia essa "aversão" tão grande a ele! Pode ser que eu esteja acostumado, mas não vejo nada demais, nem percebo tanta "chiação" quando se fala.

Só pra constar, eu devo ser uma exceção à regra: Apesar de ter nascido no Rio e ter vivido praticamente minha vida inteira aqui (morei cerca de um ano em Brasília, quando tinha uns 3 anos), não tenho um sotaque carioca muito acentuado. Na realidade, estou cansado de as pessoas me perguntarem se eu sou de São Paulo (?!), pois falam que eu "puxo muito o s". Não sei se em São Paulo as pessoas fazem isso, mas pelo menos é o que a maioria dos cariocas acham.


----------



## Vanda

Também gostaria de acrescentar meu "pitaco" sobre os sotaques 'prestigiados e os não-prestigiados' ...  
Makumbera você é nova por aqui, portanto, gostaria de informar-lhe que é muito bem-vinda para dar sua opinião, falar de sua experiência, etc, mas lembre-se, aqui não seguimos aquela linha de menosprezar usos e costumes dos outros. Mesmo porque isto é muito subjetivo, né? Prestigiado por quem? Comparo este tipo de opinião à dos colonizadores britânicos e outros que chamavam de 'bárbaras" todos as línguas que não fossem as suas. 
Também acho muito enriquecedor que tenhamos tantos sotaques espalhados pelo país. Não acharia tão charmoso se chegasse à Bahia, ou Rio Grande do Sul e todo mundo estivesse falando como eu falo. O mesmo sendo válido para os outros países: quero os franceses falando com sotaque francês, o italiano com o seu, e daí por diante.


----------



## Makumbera

Vanda, primeiramente, obrigada pelas boas-vindas...
... e foi mal aí se eu te ofendi com o fato de dizer o óbvio...

Mas basta ver como o sotaque nordestino é tratado na TV, aliás, lá mesmo no nordeste ele mal tem prestígio.

Os locutores de rádio, televisão e telejornalistas de *lá* mudam todo o sistema do sotaque para se adequar ao sotaque neutro (mineiro). Eu sei como a coisa funciona lá...


----------



## Vanda

Não ofendeu a mim  Makumbera, é que nossos _foreros_ de outras regiões podem se sentir melindrados com aquele comentário. 
Anyway, a mídia tenta dar prestígio a este ou aquele sotaque, alguns nativos deste ou daquele sotaque não gostam do próprio sotaque, mas temos que reconhecer que todos os sotaques acrescentam mais _cor _à língua, não? O que seria do vermelho se todos gostassem do azul?


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Vanda, primeiramente, obrigada pelas boas-vindas...
> ... e foi mal aí se eu te ofendi com o fato de dizer o óbvio...


 

A propósito de “prestígio” de sotaques, eu notei ao longo deste _thread _que ninguém mencionou o fato de que eles também são_ e são muito, influenciados pela classe social do indivíduo. Nenhum dos cariocas aqui há de negar que o sotaque dos bairros chiques da zona sul do Rio ( Leblon, Gávea, Leme, etc. ) é notavelmente diferente daqueles da zona norte ( Bangu, Ramos, Del Castilho, etc. ).


Aliás, é o sotaque da zona sul do Rio o tão propalado “sotaque padrão” da TV Globo_ jamais “sotaque padrão” brasileiro!


Eu conheço pessoas de vários estados, várias classes sociais e já estive em praticamente todas as regiões do país. Posso dizer sem hesitar: entre as pessoas das altas classes as diferenças de sotaque são menos contrastantes, pois são nas classes mais baixas que as características regionais tendem a se acentuar. Tomando o Rio por exemplo, eu diria que aquele sotaque “irritante” de que eu ouvi menção é o sotaque do subúrbio, não o da zona sul. Ninguém que eu tenha conhecido daquela área _posh_ do Rio de Janeiro fala “mehhhhrmo”.


Quanto à afirmação de que o sotaque nordestino não tem prestígio, é de uma simplificação atroz ! Não teria prestígio na boca de quem? De um camponês da caatinga? Ou na boca de um _*Lins de Albuquerque*_, um *Rocha van der Ley* , de um _*Rego Barros*_, _*Lins Cavalcanti*_, _*Buarque de* *Holanda*_ ou outra qualquer dessa famílias quase feudais de Pernambuco? Note que o sotaque do subúrbio do rio também não tem prestígio social nenhum, e que qualquer brasileiro um pouco mais acostumado aos cariocas sabe perfeitamente fazer a distinção.


Espero ter contribuído com uma perspectiva nova ao debate.


Só mais uma coisinha: Gente, viva à diferença !!!!!


Abraço a todos.


----------



## Makumbera

Não, quando eu me refiro ao sotaque nordestino, estou falando justamente daquele falado pelos políticos!! (eu me irritava com os berros daquela Heloísa Helena)

Não é uma questão de estar mais errado ou certo, porque isso não existe num sotaque (apesar do sotaque nordestino em si ser o menos fonético do Brasil).

A questão é que soa feíssimo aos meus ouvidos ouvir alguém falando: "imp*Ó*rtante", "dif*É*rente", "còrònel", abrindo essas vogais pretônicas que pra nós que moramos no sudeste-sul nos soa muito estranho!!

Fora a curva melódica desse dialeto, aquela cadência na fala eu não suporto nem um pouco...

Pra mim o sotaque neutro nem é o da capital fluminense, pra mim, é o de Belo Horizonte. Aquele falado pela cantora Ana carolina.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Eu acho que não há nenhum "sotaque neutro". Talvez na teoria isso exista, como a forma de falar da qual os outros sotaques se originaram, mas, na prática, isso é meio incoerente. Para um nordestino, por exemplo, a maneira como um carioca, paulista, mineiro, o que seja, falam representa um sotaque distinto do dele.

Enfim, sotaque é uma questão de ponto de vista (apesar de não ser visto, e sim ouvido, rs), na minha opinião.


----------



## Brazuca

Sotaque-padrão. Essa é nova para mim! 

Não tem nada mais deliciosamente engraçado do que ouvir um córónéééé!


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, em Portugal diz-se que o Português padrão é o de Lisboa, apesar de não ser o mais correcto.


----------



## Makumbera

Affe, vocês se baseiam muito ainda em "mais correto", quanto purismo, não existe sotaque mais certo do que o outro. O que existe é um sotaque mais bonito e outro mais feio...


----------



## jazyk

Concordo inteiramente (pela primeira vez!) com você, mas fica a ressalva de que mais bonito e mais feio são conceitos inteiramente abstratos. _De gustibus non disputandum._


----------



## Condelis

Lamento contrariá-lo Lusitania, mas a existir um "padrão" ele situa-se, segundo se diz, em Coimbra e não em Lisboa!


----------



## Outsider

Hehehe... não vamos começar esta discussão sem sentido para Portugal também, pois não? 
Ao menos abram um tópico novo, se querem falar disso. Este é sobre o português do Brasil.


----------



## Condelis

Ups...

Não quis de forma alguma fomentar qualquer polémica. Só fiz o reparo porque sempre ouvi dizer que o Português melhor falado era o de Coimbra!

Se feri susceptibildades, desde já me penitencio!

Estou perdoada?


----------



## Lusitania

Olá Condelis, 

Eu também não tenho certezas, mas a mim foi o que me disseram num curso de actualização de Português que frequentei há algum tempo. Diziam que o Português padrão em Portugal era o de Lisboa mas que não era o mais correctamente falado, mas sim mais a norte do país.

Nada a perdoar da minha parte 

Um abraço


----------



## kurumin

*Received pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese? *

_It is a mix of São Paulo pronunciation ([s], [z] are not palatalized) and_
_Rio de Janeiro pronunciation (pronunciation of R's, palatalization of [t,d]). And this ''mix'' (used by national newscasters) is close to the real life pronunciation used in_

_1. parts of __Rio de Janeiro state (Paraty, Volta Redonda) ''não-chiante'' (non S-palatalizing) parts of RJ state_
_2. most of Espírito Santo state_
_3. __parts of Minas Gerais state (Juiz de Fora)_
_4. parts of Goiás state_
_5. DF (Brasília)_

_of course, the intonation pattern is neutral, but still, more SouthesternBrazilian than Northern or Southern _


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Estamos esquecendo do português do querido Estado do Maranhão, que segundo sempre escutei "por aí" seria o português mais bem falado no Brasil (concordância e fonética). Vocês concordam ?


----------



## kurumin

Makumbera said:


> Pra mim o sotaque neutro nem é o da capital fluminense, pra mim, é o de Belo Horizonte. Aquele falado pela cantora Ana carolina.


O sotaque belohorizontino é o sotaque mais mineiro de MG.
Ana Carolina não usa esse sotaque. Ela é de Juiz de Fora, onde se fala o ''dialeto fluminense'' de MG, semelhante ao sotaque capixaba.


----------



## kurumin

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Estamos esquecendo do português do querido Estado do Maranhão, que segundo sempre escutei "por aí" seria o português mais bem falado no Brasil (concordância e fonética). Vocês concordam ?


É pura lenda  
Nesse estado chiam muito. Então, eles têm pronúncia marcada .


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Estamos esquecendo do português do querido Estado do Maranhão, que segundo sempre escutei "por aí" seria o português mais bem falado no Brasil (concordância e fonética). Vocês concordam ?



Isso não existe. Concordo com Kurumin do último comentário, já estive nesse estado e a pronúncia do pessoal da capital é bem peculiar.

Causa riso ainda saber como as pessoas ainda acreditam em sotaque "mais certo". Culpa de um certo professor de português...


----------



## Macunaíma

kurumin said:


> *Received pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese? *
> 
> _It is a mix of São Paulo pronunciation ([s], [z] are not palatalized) and_
> _Rio de Janeiro pronunciation (pronunciation of R's, palatalization of [t,d]). And this ''mix'' (used by national newscasters) is close to the real life pronunciation used in_
> 
> _1. parts of __Rio de Janeiro state (Paraty, Volta Redonda) ''não-chiante'' (non S-palatalizing) parts of RJ state_
> _2. most of Espírito Santo state_
> _3. __parts of Minas Gerais state (Juiz de Fora)_
> _4. parts of Goiás state_
> _5. DF (Brasília)_
> 
> _of course, the intonation pattern is neutral, but still, more SouthesternBrazilian than Northern or Southern _


 
Eu como mineiro e pessoa relativamente viajada não canso de me entediar com essas "demarcações" de áreas de sotaque. O Espírito Santo tem sotaque neutro? Ah, então tá... Só esqueceram de ensinar vários capixabas que eu conheço a falar neutro. Capixabas educados, claro, têm sotaque neutro _mas daí todo mundo tem. 

Em uma mesma cidade eu percebo dezenas de sotaques...ou serão dezenas de dicções? Classe social não conta? A meu ver conta até mais do que a região. Mas enfim...E que assunto longo esse, hein?!

Cheers, mates.


----------



## Alandria

Here's the Volta Redonda - RJ audio sample:

Listen canary's owner (Flávia):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPPQQ-IoE_M
​


----------



## kurumin

Gostei desse sotaque 
Vanessa Giácomo é de Volta Redonda:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dEEvmX_Dg0

Todos os atores da Globo deveriam ter um sotaque assim, bem neutro


----------



## asmborges

William Bonner e Fátima Bernardes. 

Para mim estes dois têm o que se poderia chamar de "sotaque padrão", entendível por todo o país, sem ter chiados e outras características marcantes e que poderiam irritar almas mais sensíveis, além de uma ótima dicção, claro. Não é a toa que eles são os apresentadores do telejornal mais visto do país, mesmo que o seu conteúdo seja discutível e tendencioso.


----------



## Alandria

asmborges said:


> William Bonner e Fátima Bernardes.
> 
> Para mim estes dois têm o que se poderia chamar de "sotaque padrão", entendível por todo o país, sem ter chiados e outras características marcantes e que poderiam irritar almas mais sensíveis, além de uma ótima dicção, claro. Não é a toa que eles são os apresentadores do telejornal mais visto do país, mesmo que o seu conteúdo seja discutível e tendencioso.



Não acho que seja um padrão, mas é algo sem ruídos e direto.
De resto eu concordo com o que você escreveu. Em algumas entrevistas escapam alguns "xis" de Fátima, mas é bastante raro.


----------



## Rio28

Na verdade, a variante 'neutra' do S usada na televisão é algo entre o sh  ou j carioca (poish e mejmo) e o s ou z paulista (pois, mezmo), usando a semi-vogal -i- /meizmo/, /carruis/ /impressorais/, tornado mais 'adocicado' o uso do S e Z não palatalizado para os falantes do SH / J.

Algo engraçado é a pronúncia do gerúndio. a palavra entendendo, pex.
paulistas falam /entendeiiiiiiiinndo/, gaúchos /entendeeendo/ e mesmo cariocas falam /entendeaando/. aliás, uma prima mineira minha já me alertou como nós cariocas sempre colocamos um -a- descrescente na pronúncia de ó, p.ex. bola - /bóala/, cola /cóala/, /impressôara/ etc.

Quanto ao R, o do RJ varia entre o /h/ (usado majoritariamente no brasil, do RJ pra cima) e o /x/ (aí acho que praticamente só ouvido no RJ, arranhando mesmo a garganta).

Interessante a definição da pronúncia-padrão. acho que é isso mesmo.
R aspirado /h/, t e d palatalizados (tch, dj, mas não tão forte como os cariocas, talvez um pouco mais leve) e S/Z de paulista, com esse temperamento da semivogal /i/ - /nóis/ /meizmuis/ soa bem mais natural para um chiante do que /nós mezmus/


----------



## Alandria

Rio28 said:


> Na verdade, a variante 'neutra' do S usada na televisão é algo entre o sh  ou j carioca (poish e mejmo) e o s ou z paulista (pois, mezmo), usando a semi-vogal -i- /meizmo/, /carruis/ /impressorais/, tornado mais 'adocicado' o uso do S e Z não palatalizado para os falantes do SH / J.



Sinceramente, não é o que eu ouço nos telejornais de alcance nacional (da rede globo e de qualquer outra emissora). 

Eu sempre achei mais comum e realmente é mais comum ouvir "mesmo" e "carros" *sem* essa semi-vogal que você mensiona. 

"meijmo" e "carroix" são _carioquismos_ puros, em _Campos dos Goytacazes_ é que se ouve "meizmo" e "carrois" (sabia que lá não chiam? ). Os artigos "as", "os" também *não* se ditongam na maior parte do país, quem fala com a ditongação é identificado como típico carioca. 

Apesar disso a ditongação é comum à maior parte do país em palavras como "luz", "mas", "voraz", "freguês", "voz", "nós" segundo os estudos lingüísticos do Brasil e é o que realmente se verifica.

A exceção fica por partes de minas, sul do brasil e pará que não ditonguizam nem nesses casos. 



Rio28 said:


> Algo engraçado é a pronúncia do gerúndio. a palavra entendendo, pex.
> paulistas falam /entendeiiiiiiiinndo/, gaúchos /entendeeendo/ e mesmo cariocas falam /entendeaando/. aliás, uma prima mineira minha já me alertou como nós cariocas sempre colocamos um -a- descrescente na pronúncia de ó, p.ex. bola - /bóala/, cola /cóala/, /impressôara/ etc.



Sempre notei isso! 



Rio28 said:


> Quanto ao R, o do RJ varia entre o /h/ (usado majoritariamente no brasil, do RJ pra cima) e o /x/ (aí acho que praticamente só ouvido no RJ, arranhando mesmo a garganta).



Não se esqueça do pessoal de Juiz de Fora e proximidades que fala realmente o [x] também, mas é normal, dada a proximidade com o Rio e as influências... 



Rio28 said:


> Interessante a definição da pronúncia-padrão. acho que é isso mesmo.
> R aspirado /h/, t e d palatalizados (tch, dj, mas não tão forte como os cariocas, talvez um pouco mais leve) e S/Z de paulista, com esse temperamento da semivogal /i/ - /nóis/ /meizmuis/ soa bem mais natural para um chiante do que /nós mezmus/



Depende do chiante, paraense de belém e catarinense de floripa falariam /nój mejmush/. A forma mais comum ao país e a mais ouvida sem dúvida é /nóiz mezmus/.

Vamos lembrar também que tem outros aspectos vocálicos que sao evitados e que são muito usados no nordeste, como as vogais pretônicas bem abertas e a forte nasalização deles, lá é comum falar "rédondo", "bãnãna", entre outros. Enquanto a tv prefere usar a pronúncia "rêdondo", "bánãna" por ser mais comum à nossa região.


----------



## Alchemy

Can I just ask a quick question about the pronunciation in Portugal? I have a friend from Braga and he pronounces the 'r' at the beginning of a word as /x/ as well as when there are a pair of r's together. Is this typical of all areas? I was always under the impression that the r's in these situations have to be heavily trilled. Any insight would be much appreciated.

My answer must be somewhere in this topic, so I apologise in advance.


----------



## Outsider

Alchemy said:


> Can I just ask a quick question about the pronunciation in Portugal? I have a friend from Braga and he pronounces the 'r' at the beginning of a word as /x/ as well as when there are a pair of r's together. Is this typical of all areas? I was always under the impression that the r's in these situations have to be heavily trilled.


Both pronunciations you describe exist in Portugal. It varies with the individual speaker, and to some extent with the region where he comes from.


----------



## Alchemy

Outsider said:


> Both pronunciations you describe exist in Portugal. It varies with the individual speaker, and to some extent with the region where he comes from.


 
Thanks again Outsider.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Both pronunciations you describe exist in Portugal. It varies with the individual speaker, and to some extent with the region where he comes from.



Mais uma prova de que falantes de português (no geral) não fazem muita distinção entre "erres" guturais. 
É o que eu sempre digo.


----------



## avok

Alchemy said:


> Can I just ask a quick question about the pronunciation in Portugal? I have a friend from Braga and he pronounces the 'r' at the beginning of a word as /x/ as well as when there are a pair of r's together. Is this typical of all areas? I was always under the impression that the r's in these situations have to be heavily trilled. Any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> My answer must be somewhere in this topic, so I apologise in advance.


 
I think, most of the portuguese people (when I watch RTP on the Internet) pronounce it like your friend, hence it must be some kind of "standard" form. And the guttural "r" of the portuguese people is pretty much like the french r, much more guttural than the brazilian r


----------



## Alchemy

I really like the 'sh' sound of Portuguese. The unfortunate thing is that I don't think I could ever understand a Portuguese person speaking at normal tempo. I have 'RTPi' (Portuguese TV channel for anyone who isn't familiar) at home and it's impossible for me to understand. If I hear a word, I wouldn't even be able to write it down, let alone look it up in the dictionary. It just seems to me that I would have to have an extensive vocabulary to even entertain the possibility of listening or attempting a conversation with a native speaker. How did all you guys improve your listening skills?


----------



## avok

Alchemy said:


> I really like the 'sh' sound of Portuguese. The unfortunate thing is that I don't think I could ever understand a Portuguese person speaking at normal tempo. I have 'RTPi' (Portuguese TV channel for anyone who isn't familiar) at home and it's impossible for me to understand. If I hear a word, I wouldn't even be able to write it down, let alone look it up in the dictionary. It just seems to me that I would have to have an extensive vocabulary to even entertain the possibility of listening or attempting a conversation with a native speaker. How did all you guys improve your listening skills?


I have listened to Bossa Nova and Fado songs several times. Yes, Portuguese accent is a bit hard to understand, But I think, once you get the hang of it, it becomes much easier to understand. Brazilian accent can be hard some times too. So if you have RTPi at home then just watch it all the time !! and try to learn some common words and get a good dictionary with phonetic spellings.


----------



## Alchemy

avok said:


> I have listened to Bossa Nova and Fado songs several times. Yes, Portuguese accent is a bit hard to understand, But I think, once you get the hang of it, it becomes much easier to understand. Brazilian accent can be hard some times too. So if you have RTPi at home then just watch it all the time !! and try to learn some common words and get a good dictionary with phonetic spellings.


 
I'm just glad to know it's possible.  I must be patient.


----------



## djlaranja

Marcio Afonso said:


> Eu acho que não há nenhum "sotaque neutro". Talvez na teoria isso exista, como a forma de falar da qual os outros sotaques se originaram, mas, na prática, isso é meio incoerente. Para um nordestino, por exemplo, a maneira como um carioca, paulista, mineiro, o que seja, falam representa um sotaque distinto do dele.
> 
> Enfim, sotaque é uma questão de ponto de vista (apesar de não ser visto, e sim ouvido, rs), na minha opinião.


 
Pessoal!

Por favor, não há sotaque neutro nem padrão. Todo mundo tem no sotaque uma miscelânea de experiências ou influências devido a sua região de origem, classe e mesmo de características pessoais.

Certa vez ouvi uma atriz cearense dizer que, ao ir morar no Rio de Janeiro, "fez um curso para tirar o sotaque". Isto simplesmente não existe! O que ela fez foi um curso para adquirir o sotaque exigido pela empresa onde foi trabalhar. Que afinal, para a profissional que cuida desse curso, é um misto de Rio de Janeiro e São Paulo. 

Não há um sotaque neutro, nem padrão, do mesmo jeito que não há uma música ou uma pintura - arte, de modo geral - neutra ou padrão. Nem tampouco melhor ou pior, a não ser de acordo com um gosto pessoal, altamente subjetivo.

Produções humanas são carregadas de símbolos, de história, de lutas, de suor e de talento que em si são irrepetíveis. 

Mas, alguém já disse, o universal é o regional de alguns que a todos é imposto. 

Daí se pode buscar vários critérios para dizer: _o meu_ (ou tal) sotaque é que deve ser o hegemônico! Pois os cariocas poderiam dizer que é porque foram por mais tempo capital do Brasil, recebendo mais influência do berço da língua, Portugal; os paulistas, porque lá ocorre a maior mistura de imigrantes e conseguiram o equilíbrio; os do centro-oeste porque são os mais encravados no coração do país; os maranhenses porque - e aí viria o velho argumento ao "suposto consenso" de novo - "todo mundo sabe que é lá que se fala o melhor Português do Brasil"; os nordestinos da parte leste (Alagoas, Pernambuco, Paraíba, Rio Grande do Norte) porque não tendo fronteiras e com poucos imigrantes, produziu-se aí o português mais genuinamente brasileiro...

Nenhum desses argumentos resiste a um exame mais apurado. Nem qualquer outro, pois a língua, sobretudo a falada, resulta da prática social e tentar impingir um sotaque como padrão, culto ou neutro é um erro ainda maior que a tentativa de impor uma gramática com força normativa obrigatória e prever sanções a quem não a seguir... Só não pode ser considerada uma violência porque a tentativa seria infantil e inútil. Sem resultado, afinal.


----------



## djlaranja

Ah! Desculpem-me!

Fiquei tão empenhado em falar de mil e uma coisas que achava necessário falar que esqueci de dizer: como é que alguém discute e "mostra" exemplos de sotaques tão diferenciados somente teclando com os demais forenses, hein??? 

Dei algumas risadas lendo as mensagens; achei tudo muito interessante. 
Mas de tudo que foi escrito (quase que me traía e dizia: "de tudo que foi dito"), o mais intrigante foi o esforço em passar a idéia fonética através de palavras escritas.

Sim, claro, e as quedas e resgates e novas quedas de teorias! 

Abraços a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Touché, Laranja! Você "traduziu" o que eu sempre penso: "_o mais intrigante foi o esforço em passar a idéia fonética através de palavras escritas."_
Fizemos uma discussão onde as pessoas deveriam gravar qualquer coisa e dar-nos o lugar de origem, a região da fala. Do jeito que o pessoal gosta de discutir como é que se fala aqui e ali, você calcularia que todo mundo correu para gravar, né? Ledo engano, 4 ou 5 gravaram (eu "discuto" sotaque pelo que ouço). 
Tá, vão me dizer da fonética internacional, blablablá, mas a tecnologia já nos permite ouvir "os sons" e não apenas registrá-los por símbolos que podem ou não ser entendidos!
Anyway...


----------



## Lusitania

Alchemy said:


> I'm just glad to know it's possible.  I must be patient.


 

My cousins are married to english speakers and they speak portuguese very well at this time, never went to a course. Just by listening and reading and then they started speaking. 
The accent isn't really important. It's diferent from place to place as in any country.


----------



## Alchemy

This has probably also been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but can someone shed some light on the nasal differences between European Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese?



Alchemy said:


> This has probably also been mentioned somewhere in this thread, but can someone shed some light on the nasal differences between European Portuguese and Brazilian Portuguese?


 
Anyone?


----------



## Outsider

Do you think you could be more specific? Anyway, you should probably start a new thread. This one is about Brazilian Portuguese...


----------



## Alchemy

Outsider said:


> Do you think you could be more specific? Anyway, you should probably start a new thread. This one is about Brazilian Portuguese...


 
Sorry about that. I'll start another thread.


----------



## Panameño-

Wow! this is a post that just keeps on rolling.  I find this post most interesting  to me.  

In the Spanish post I refered to the accent Max Gehringer from CBN Mundo Corporativo segment has.  This is one gentleman I can understand 85% of his words and it's only my 3rd month with portugues, well, Spanish is my native language ;-) Gehringer speaks clearly and believe it or not, he sound as though he would have a spanish accent at times.  He rolls his R's like in spanish and everything. I think Vanda told me that is a common thing in Sao Paolo.  

As for me,  I have a great deal of problem trying to decide how I will pronounce a word and stick to it, because I am yet to figure out what is considered not "ghetto" so to speak!


----------



## Panameño-

Alchemy said:


> How did all you guys improve your listening skills?



Listen to Bossas and Fados as stated, but also find the lyrics in the internet.  You'll be surprised how much this helps.  Try working on a literal translation of it.  Use an internet verb conjugator as mentioned in this site.  Once you have all of that under wraps, try to come here and ask a native speaker what sounds natural for them.  What I also do is I use a search engine to find phrases I've written that need correction.  Most times I find what I need in someone's blog, since they tend to be very informal.  It is easier for me, because I'm a native spanish speaker, but I have faith that with time you will start catching phrases.  Don't get discouraged.  Perhaps you can benefit from listening to Max Gehringer.  He speaks slow and clear.  He is corporate consultant and talks about situations at the work place.  You will enjoy him.  His files are in CBN dot com dot br  under comentaristas go to Max gehringer.  I download them and listen to cd's in the car.  
Best of luck!


----------



## Alandria

That is a common thing in _São Paulo_ and _South_ of Brazil only for old speakers. The initial R- and -rr- usually are pronounced like J and ge/gi in Spanish.


----------



## HouseFan

A BBC World (e provavelmente a BBC News 24 no UK) passa o documentário Espírito do Brasil, produzido pela Sagatiba.
Não é um _in-depth report_ ou coisa do tipo mas é bastante interessante, especialmente se você NÃO é brasileiro.

http://www.bbcworld.com/Pages/Programme.aspx?id=92
*SHOWING TIMES*
Saturday *16*th June at *0510* GMT
Repeated: Saturday at *2010*; Sunday at *1110* & Monday at *0110* (Not Asia Pacific or South Asia) GMT

No Brasil:
 Saturday 16th June at 0210
Repeated: Saturday 16th June at 1710; Sunday 17th June at 0810 & Sunday 17th June at 2210+~


----------



## HouseFan

Mais uma coisa. O documentário é em português brasileiro narrado pelo Seu Jorge. A legenda (que deixa a desejar) é em inglês.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> That is a common thing in _São Paulo_ and _South_ of Brazil only for old speakers.


Not really. I don't know about São Paulo but here in Rio Grande do Sul some young people speak with /rr/ for initial R and RR and /r/ everywhere else. I had a friend at university who spoke like that.


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> Not really. I don't know about São Paulo but here in Rio Grande do Sul some young people speak with /rr/ for initial R and RR and /r/ everywhere else. I had a friend at university who spoke like that.



Really? I knew a guy from Foz do Iguaçu - Paraná - who spoke with Uvular trill [R] (french R) for initial R and RR, *his father* speaks with Alveolar trill [r] and alveolar tap [ɾ] and he didn't reduce *the final unstressed vowels*. 

Is that common in parts of Rio grande do Sul?


----------



## ronanpoirier

What do you mean by being common? The R's pronunciations or the reduction  of final unstressed vowels?


----------



## Alandria

ronanpoirier said:


> What do you mean by being common? The R's pronunciations or the reduction  of final unstressed vowels?



The alveolar trill and *non-reduction* of final unstressed vowels.


----------



## ronanpoirier

For alveolar trill for initial R and RR, it happens in some areas of Italian influence. Not sure about the other areas. My father speaks like that because he lived in such place when he was young. We'd have usually /R/ or /h/ for that case (I've been paying attention and it's very common the /R/). Another case really common where we'd have the alveolar trill is for final syllabe R, so it would sound /rr/ (alveolar trill) or /r/ (alveolar tap). 

About non-reduction, it's funny:

1 - In some areas, final "e" is not reducted. The exception is if the next word begins by vowel, then the final "e" is realized as "i". (Note that the final "e" doesn't sound /e/, it's a faster sound as a middle-term of /e/ and shcwa. I call it /ë/). Note that even if the person who speaks that way palatizes D, T, L and N before /i/ or /j/, they wouldn't do that if /i/ or /j/ belongs to the last syllabe.
Ex.: dignidade = /digni'dadë/, /dzhignhi'dadë/

2 - In some areas final "e" is always reducted to /i/ but even if the person palatizes T, D, L or N, they wouldn't do that in the last syllabe.
Ex.: dignidade = /digni'dadi/, /dzhignhi'dadi/

3 - In the other areas, final "e" is always reducted to /i/ and it palatizes T, D, L and N.
Ex.: dignidade = /dzhignhi'dadzhi/

PS.: Especially in areas 1 and 2, the palatization of T and D aren't usually /tshi/ or /dzhi/, but /thi/ and /dhi/. (I don't know IPA here but /thi/ stands for Hungarian "ty" and /dhi/ for Hungarian "gy", check out Wikipedia. I think i's like Français Quebecois for T and D before I.)


----------



## ronanpoirier

And in Santa Catarina, people speak like in area 3 or like area 2.  And they don't palatize N or L before /i/ or /j/ in any ocasion.


----------



## Alandria

Ronan
How about this?


It's very funny. 

Mod's note for all:
: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=498300


----------



## Alchemy

Panameño- said:


> Listen to Bossas and Fados as stated, but also find the lyrics in the internet. You'll be surprised how much this helps. Try working on a literal translation of it. Use an internet verb conjugator as mentioned in this site. Once you have all of that under wraps, try to come here and ask a native speaker what sounds natural for them. What I also do is I use a search engine to find phrases I've written that need correction. Most times I find what I need in someone's blog, since they tend to be very informal. It is easier for me, because I'm a native spanish speaker, but I have faith that with time you will start catching phrases. Don't get discouraged. Perhaps you can benefit from listening to Max Gehringer. He speaks slow and clear. He is corporate consultant and talks about situations at the work place. You will enjoy him. His files are in CBN dot com dot br under comentaristas go to Max gehringer. I download them and listen to cd's in the car.
> Best of luck!


 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MarX

Ayazid said:


> I think I must disagree in one thing: I don´t think that most of Nordestinos and Mineiros pronunciate the s in the same manner as Cariocas. The real situation is probably like this (I think you would agree with me):
> 
> Os escravos
> 
> 1)
> Carioca pronunciation:
> 
> "uz ishkravush


You're sure it's not "uzh ishkravush"?

I think in Portugal they say something like "uzh shkravush". At least that's what I've heard myself.



Lusitania said:


> sim, alguma malta também diz "mêmo" ou "même".


Who is Malta?
They actually pronounce it like French or Andalusian Spanish?



ronanpoirier said:


> About non-reduction, it's funny:
> 
> 1 - In some areas, final "e" is not reducted. The exception is if the next word begins by vowel, then the final "e" is realized as "i". (Note that the final "e" doesn't sound /e/, it's a faster sound as a middle-term of /e/ and shcwa. I call it /ë/). Note that even if the person who speaks that way palatizes D, T, L and N before /i/ or /j/, they wouldn't do that if /i/ or /j/ belongs to the last syllabe.
> Ex.: dignidade = /digni'dadë/, /dzhignhi'dadë/
> 
> 2 - In some areas final "e" is always reducted to /i/ but even if the person palatizes T, D, L or N, they wouldn't do that in the last syllabe.
> Ex.: dignidade = /digni'dadi/, /dzhignhi'dadi/
> 
> 3 - In the other areas, final "e" is always reducted to /i/ and it palatizes T, D, L and N.
> Ex.: dignidade = /dzhignhi'dadzhi/
> 
> PS.: Especially in areas 1 and 2, the palatization of T and D aren't usually /tshi/ or /dzhi/, but /thi/ and /dhi/. (I don't know IPA here but /thi/ stands for Hungarian "ty" and /dhi/ for Hungarian "gy", check out Wikipedia. I think i's like Français Quebecois for T and D before I.)


I didn't know that L and N are also palatalized.

Btw, I pronounce "depois" as /jipoish/ and "mas" as /maysh/. Are there any native speakers who speak like that?


----------



## Chriszinho85

MarX said:


> 1) Carioca pronunciation:
> 
> "uz ishkravush
> 
> 
> 
> You're sure it's not "uzh ishkravush"?
> 
> I think in Portugal they say something like "uzh shkravush". At least that's what I've heard myself.
Click to expand...

Hello Marx.  Regarding the Carioca accent, from what I've noticed, if the "s" is at the end of the word, it isn't pronounced as "sh" if the following word begins with a vowel.  So that's why it's "uz ishkravush" and not "uzh ishkravush."  I'm not sure if it's the same in Portugal or not.

Chris


----------



## kanya22

I can't believe I found this thread, I was actually talking to my mom about this today. I'm learning Portuguese and I listen to Brazilian music but they pronounce some words differently so I get confused... and you say that each region has its own pronunciation but since I'm not familiar with each one, I mix them up a lot. I want to know which one would be the best one to learn. Some people said the carioca accent is the most used but then a lot of people say they find it annoying. Soo, how do I learn a certain accent? Do I have to just go and live there for a while? ahaha Because I actually am planning to do that, but I don't know which city or even which state I'm going to choose yet. And this thing about the accents is really difficult for me to understand, because in Mexico we do have accents around the country but it's mainly just the tone in which we speak, not the pronunciation of the letters.


----------



## Vanda

kanya22 said:


> I can't believe I found this thread, I was actually talking to my mom about this today. I'm learning Portuguese and I listen to Brazilian music but they pronounce some words differently so I get confused... and you say that each region has its own pronunciation but since I'm not familiar with each one, I mix them up a lot. I want to know which one would be the best one to learn. Some people said the carioca accent is the most used but then a lot of people say they find it annoying. Soo, how do I learn a certain accent?
> 
> And this thing about the accents is really difficult for me to understand, because in Mexico we do have accents around the country but it's mainly just the tone in which we speak, not the pronunciation of the letters.



No, Kanya you are not going to get that here. See, this imply personal tastes and distastes and this is not an advice forum, ONLY a linguistic one.  Any accent is acceptable. Nowadays people are more influenced by the TV accent, but I can tell you: most of the times you are going to sound just like a foreigner who speaks Pt and this is not a problem for us,_ au contraire. _


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 said:


> Regarding the Carioca accent, from what I've noticed, if the "s" is at the end of the word, it isn't pronounced as "sh" if the following word begins with a vowel.  So that's why it's "uz ishkravush" and not "uzh ishkravush."  I'm not sure if it's the same in Portugal or not.


In most of Portugal, yes (in small regions of the north people say something approaching "u*zh* iskravus").

By the way, this liaison happens also in dialects without _chiado_, doesn't it?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Carioca's accent:
pratush vêrrdish (pratos verdes)
pratuz-ámárélush (pratos amarelos)


----------



## Denis555

Ricardo, Wouldn't it be _vêrr*dj*ish..._


----------



## MarX

kanya22 said:


> I can't believe I found this thread, I was actually talking to my mom about this today. I'm learning Portuguese and I listen to Brazilian music but they pronounce some words differently so I get confused... and you say that each region has its own pronunciation but since I'm not familiar with each one, I mix them up a lot. I want to know which one would be the best one to learn. Some people said the carioca accent is the most used but then a lot of people say they find it annoying. Soo, how do I learn a certain accent? Do I have to just go and live there for a while? ahaha Because I actually am planning to do that, but I don't know which city or even which state I'm going to choose yet. And this thing about the accents is really difficult for me to understand, because in Mexico we do have accents around the country but it's mainly just the tone in which we speak, not the pronunciation of the letters.


Hi Kanya!

I am amazed myself by the variations Portuguese has, and the relatively stronger acceptance of the various accents, compared to the general attitude in some other languages.
When it comes to pronunciation, I think the single country Brazil has as much or even more variations than Spanish spread in a dozen countries in Hispanoamerica.

You needn't worry about which accent you should pick.
I started with a Brazilian accent, then had a teacher from Coimbra. Now I have a mix of this and that. 
After all, the native speakers themselves are relatively tolerant and used to very different accents. 
Have fun learning Portuguese!



Chriszinho85 said:


> Hello Marx. Regarding the Carioca accent, from what I've noticed, if the "s" is at the end of the word, it isn't pronounced as "sh" if the following word begins with a vowel. So that's why it's "uz ishkravush" and not "uzh ishkravush." I'm not sure if it's the same in Portugal or not.
> 
> Chris





Outsider said:


> In most of Portugal, yes (in small regions of the north people say something approaching "u*zh* iskravus").
> 
> By the way, this liaison happens also in dialects without _chiado_, doesn't it?





Ricardo Tavares said:


> Carioca's accent:
> pratush vêrrdish (pratos verdes)
> pratuz-ámárélush (pratos amarelos)


Oh, sorry. I forgot that chiado doesn't happen between vowels. 
I guess in Portugal one would say something like _uschkravsh_ for *os escravos*, because the *e* and the *o* in *e**scravos* are kinda "dropped", and the *s* in *os* gets assimilated to the following *sh*-sound.
Wow, that really makes Portugal Portuguese sounds "Slavic", eh?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Denis555 said:


> Ricardo, Wouldn't it be _vêrr*dj*ish..._




Correct !


----------



## Outsider

Begging your pardon for this interlude...



MarX said:


> I guess in Portugal one would say something like _uschkravsh_ for *os escravos*, because the *e* and the *o* in *e**scravos* are kinda "dropped", and the *s* in *os* gets assimilated to the following *sh*-sound.
> Wow, that really makes Portugal Portuguese sounds "Slavic", eh?


_U*z*shkravush_. Although the "e" is not pronounced, it leaves a trace of itself, like a Cheshire cat. And the _u_ is not quite silent, normally, though I admit that it may be very short compared to other languages. 

The comparison you make with Slavic languages is interesting. Certainly, Polish can sound vaguely familiar to me -- as long as I don't pay any attention to what's being said, of course! And Russian can also sound familiar, in different ways.

For many interesting (and usually very accurate) observations on the pronunciation of European Portuguese, look up Ruud Harmsen's website.


----------



## Panameño-

I think Max Gehringer has a prestigious accent.  From the moment I heard him speak, I thought that this "sotaque" is for me .  So I listen to his business podcasts on CBN.  I have studied Portuguese for 5 months and I can understand most of what he's saying, not because  my native language is Spanish, but because his pronunciation is so clear and smooth that I can take words I don't know, decipher the spelling and look them up.


----------



## Ayazid

Panameño- said:


> I think Max Gehringer has a prestigious accent.  From the moment I heard him speak, I thought that this "sotaque" is for me .  So I listen to his business podcasts on CBN.  I have studied Portuguese for 5 months and I can understand most of what he's saying, not because  my native language is Spanish, but because his pronunciation is so clear and smooth that I can take words I don't know, decipher the spelling and look them up.



Well, I found some videos with him on Youtube and it seems that he uses trilled "r" and doesn't palatalise d's and t's, so I don't think that his accent is anyhow prestigious since both these features and especially their combination would unusual in greater part of Brazil. I think that this is the way how certain speakers (especially older ones) in São Paulo and Southern Brazil speak, so it wouldn't probably sound very weird there, but for example in Bahia it certainly would sound weird as I can say from my personal experience  The pronunciation I use when I am speaking Portuguese is practically identical with that of Max Gehringer (Brazilian melody, unreduced vowels, without chiado, unpalatalised d's and t's,triled r's) and the funniest thing is that Brazilians sometimes think that I speak with Portuguese accents and Portuguese consider it more Brazilian  The lack of any "received" pronunciation in Portuguese is something I really like about this language too. You can not only use whatever accent (pronunciation) you like, but also mix them up (of course, mixing of, let´s say, sertanejo accent from Pernambuco and some rural one from northern Portugal might sound a wee bit strange, but why not? ). Aliás, native speakers often do the same when they move to other part of their country.


----------



## MarX

Obrigado, Vanda! 



Panameño- said:


> I think Max Gehringer has a prestigious accent.  From the moment I heard him speak, I thought that this "sotaque" is for me .  So I listen to his business podcasts on CBN.  I have studied Portuguese for 5 months and I can understand most of what he's saying, not because  my native language is Spanish, but because his pronunciation is so clear and smooth that I can take words I don't know, decipher the spelling and look them up.


Eu também gosto do sotaque dele. 



Ayazid said:


> Well, I found some videos with him on Youtube and it seems that he uses trilled "r" and doesn't palatalise d's and t's, so I don't think that his accent is anyhow prestigious since both these features and especially their combination would unusual in great part of Brazil. I think that this is the way how certain speakers (especially older ones) speak in São Paulo and Southern Brazil speak, so it wouldn't probably sound very weird, but for example in Bahia it certainly would sound weird as I can say from my personal experience  The pronunciation I use when I am speaking Portuguese is practically identical with that of Max Gehringer (Brazilian melody, unreduced vowels, without chiado, unpalatalised d's and t's,triled r's) and the funniest thing is that Brazilians sometimes think that I speak with Portuguese accents and Portuguese consider it more Brazilian  The lack of any "received" pronunciation in Portuguese is something I really like about this language too. You can not only use whatever accent (pronunciation) you like, but also mix them up (of course, mixing of, let´s say, sertanejo accent from Pernambuco and some rural one from northern Portugal might sound a wee bit strange, but why not? ). Aliás, native speakers often do the same when they move to other part of their country.


This is also what I love about the Portuguese language.
There are many varieties you can pick from, and the native speakers are generally quite tolerant about them.
In Portuguese, the varieties are recognized, and even though some are more widespread than others, the speakers in general are not being too fussy about them.

I might be wrong, though. I said this only based in my experiences.

Obrigado outra vez! 

Salam,


MarX


----------

